# Ask The Sekrit Queen who was never xxxcommunicated! :amazed :U <3



## Kagakusha (May 11, 2006)

This is where you can ask questions of me, the one and only luminescence this forum has to offer.

Ask away. ^^


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (May 11, 2006)

Do you still love me


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

why did you make this thread ?


----------



## GSurge (May 11, 2006)

Can you ban the above poster? Oh, and the guy above that.

And yourself.


----------



## vanh (May 11, 2006)

can you do us a favour and ban the one that asked you to ban yourself ?


----------



## Dommy (May 11, 2006)

Can you briefly introduce yourself to us? ^^


----------



## DOK (May 11, 2006)

Did you know i stalk you?


----------



## Vegeta (May 11, 2006)

Did you enjoy having sex with that female?


----------



## Bya Bya (May 11, 2006)

Asian guys, black guys or white guys?

seme or uke?

Itachi/Sasuke or Sasuke/Naruto?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 11, 2006)

Who are you??


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 11, 2006)

Do you think, your Ask thread is better than all the others?  Why?


----------



## k1nj3 (May 11, 2006)

i heard you're a monkey, is that true ?


----------



## kapsi (May 11, 2006)

Why mods and their clique get these threads and the rest are deleted without explanation?


----------



## Splintered (May 11, 2006)

Hey!  It's Kaga!  [/pointless post]


----------



## CABLE (May 11, 2006)

How do you feel about the US's foreign policy?


----------



## Procyon (May 11, 2006)

Splintered said:
			
		

> Hey!  It's Kaga!  [/pointless post]



Those are like all of my posts. XD

Anyway, Jack, what do you find to be my biggest foible?


----------



## Reznor (May 11, 2006)

> me, the one and only luminescence this forum has to offer.


 That's depressing ;_;


----------



## Kaki (May 11, 2006)

hmmmmm do you think you can do whatever you please?


----------



## Sieg (May 11, 2006)

Is your thread going to pwn all other 'ask' threads?


----------



## kame-hame-ha (May 11, 2006)

why did yo make this tread?


----------



## legan (May 11, 2006)

When will you answer the questions?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 11, 2006)

^ Now! 



			
				ChamChamTreeHugger said:
			
		

> Do you still love me



Endlessly and always.



			
				vanh said:
			
		

> why did you make this thread ?



Actually, I didn't. The initial post of this thread was split from Vash's Ask Thread. I was going to throw a coup, but Knk decided otherwise. Thus, is the third (?) reincarnation of my Ask Thread.

*disregards banning requests* :P



			
				Deery said:
			
		

> Can you briefly introduce yourself to us? ^^



Well, most of the forum populace are more familiar with my older username, _Kagakusha_, which then simply evolved to _KK_ because...well, it's easier. :P
I'm 20 and currently attending university to pursue a degree in medicine. I'm fond of anime (!?) and its associated paraphernalia (<3's his Lee-kun keychain ). I'm an overachiever on the whole, and a perfectionist to boot.



			
				DOK said:
			
		

> Did you know i stalk you?



Did you know I stalk _you_? 



			
				God said:
			
		

> Did you enjoy having sex with that female?



No comment-o! >O



			
				Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> Asian guys, black guys or white guys?
> 
> seme or uke?
> 
> Itachi/Sasuke or Sasuke/Naruto?



A mix of all three, pls. @_@

Alternating between the two is nice. 

Gyah, Uchihacest can be quite nice depending on my mood, but I'll have to go w/ NaruSasu. <3



			
				Spanish Hokage said:
			
		

> Who are you??



? Whoever you want me to be... ?



			
				Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Do you think, your Ask thread is better than all the others? Why?



The Second Law of Thermodynamics should cover that. >,>



			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> i heard you're a monkey, is that true ?



:{



			
				kapsi said:
			
		

> Why mods and their clique get these threads and the rest are deleted without explanation?



Because you touch yourself at night.



			
				Dan said:
			
		

> Hey! It's Kaga!  [/pointless post]



*pokes*


----------



## DOK (May 11, 2006)

Is there anything straighter than a ruler?


----------



## k1nj3 (May 11, 2006)

> :{



hey hye hye, i'm a monkey that's why i'm asking


----------



## Procyon (May 11, 2006)

You ignored my question. Great job. You fail. I hate you.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 11, 2006)

*cashes in*

Kaga, would you change your name to HoKaga when your month was up?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 11, 2006)

Gayble said:
			
		

> How do you feel about the US's foreign policy?



I think that the US should internalize more. Foreign policy is important, but we have several wars that need to be fought on the home front.



			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Anyway, Jack, what do you find to be my biggest foible?



Your seemingly nonchalant utilization of the word foible. >O



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> hmmmmm do you think you can do whatever you please?



*uses a lifeline*

The audience says 100%. 



			
				sieg said:
			
		

> Is your thread going to pwn all other 'ask' threads?



Pwn is such a simple term. See: destroyinate. 



			
				kame-hame-ha said:
			
		

> why did yo make this tread?



Please see second response. P:

--

What? That's it? BRING IT ON BEEECHES


----------



## Kagakusha (May 11, 2006)

avraell said:
			
		

> who U? da viagra tipped ass dildo?



W...what? '__'



			
				DOK said:
			
		

> Is there anything straighter than a ruler?



The path between two points lying on the same plane.



			
				avraell said:
			
		

> My path to your heart kaga.



Wrong!  



			
				Matt said:
			
		

> You ignored my question. Great job. You fail. I hate you.



Hmm...



> Anyway, Jack, what do you find to be my biggest foible?



Your impatience. 



			
				Still a Hoe Always a Hoe said:
			
		

> Kaga, would you change your name to HoKaga when your month was up?



If the stars are properly aligned.


----------



## DOK (May 11, 2006)

Is it possible to sneeze and fart at the same time?


----------



## Kaki (May 11, 2006)

> The audience says 100%


 *was in the audience* yea.....I did't recognize the name....
So you're the man who has returned?

And: 
What are you opinions on exceeding the speed of light? Could a person do it and maintain cohesivness ,identity ,thought and such....

And your thoguhts on Manga colored in Photoshop and stuff?


----------



## Haruka (May 11, 2006)

Kaga, will you change your name to HoKaga? To own the 1 name change limit?


----------



## CABLE (May 11, 2006)

Besides you and myself, who's the most attractive male on NF?


----------



## esoteric` (May 11, 2006)

Whose embrace are you in?

...and as a follow up why hasn't recklessninja gotten his fc yet?


----------



## zizou (May 11, 2006)

oh... a question! 
Is blue light warmer than red light?


----------



## Sieg (May 11, 2006)

Should i order Chinese or Korean tomorrow?


----------



## Kaki (May 11, 2006)

Rate the hottness in your pants on a scale of 1-10.....


----------



## Kagakusha (May 11, 2006)

DOK said:
			
		

> Is it possible to sneeze and fart at the same time?



I see no physical constraints on the possibility; lemme know how that goes. :s



			
				avraell said:
			
		

> You mean to separate us?



Separation is only a state of mind. >,> 



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> So you're the man who has returned?



^__^



> And:
> What are you opinions on exceeding the speed of light? Could a person do it and maintain cohesivness ,identity ,thought and such....



Hardly. Is it feasible in the future? Maybe when we evolve along with our internal cellular structure. I mean, if the prospects of death via heart failure during a skydive are measurable to say the least, then I highly doubt that multiplying said speed by 300,000 would be an "enlightenment." 



> And your thoguhts on Manga colored in Photoshop and stuff?



*doesn't deal w/ manga* >,>

But, why not? Color brightens the world. 



			
				Haruka aka Setoshi said:
			
		

> Kaga, will you change your name to HoKaga? To own the 1 name change limit?



Too simple. 



			
				Gayble said:
			
		

> Besides you and myself, who's the most attractive male on NF?



Shroomsfuck, Sven, and countless others I wish I could molest remember. D: 



			
				esoteric` said:
			
		

> Whose embrace are you in?



In his embrace. 



> ...and as a follow up why hasn't recklessninja gotten his fc yet?



Every time an inane spammer gets an FC, a kitten dies. 



			
				zizou said:
			
		

> Is blue light warmer than red light?



Well, energy is inversely proportional to wavelength. And since blue light has a smaller wavelength as compared to red light, it indeed is "warmer" if you define said concept in terms of the potential heat it's able to release. But then again, it all depends on the source of the light. So, like all scientific inquiries, the answer is maybe.


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2006)

You're a med student too!? Wow, there are many future doctors around. Do you smoke or drink?


----------



## Ruri (May 11, 2006)

Jack! <3

How are you?

What are you listening to right now?

Is it wrong of me to not love lizards?

Do you name inanimate objects?

^_^


----------



## zizou (May 11, 2006)

Did you research in google (or other) to answer my question?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 12, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Should i order Chinese or Korean tomorrow?



Korean. Definitely. <3



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> Rate the hottness in your pants on a scale of 1-10.....



Eleventy billion.



			
				Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> You're a med student too!? Wow, there are many future doctors around. Do you smoke or drink?



Hi Brad, I...I'm a big fan. 

Well, I drink occasionally (right after intensely elusive biochem. exams ) and I don't smoke. Although, I'd give hukkah a go. O:



			
				Ruri said:
			
		

> Jack! <3



Buri! <3



> How are you?



Pretty good; studying for finals + NF = win. How're you? 



> What are you listening to right now?



Armin Van Buuren. ^^



> Is it wrong of me to not love lizards?



Yes! >O

Haven't you seen my adorable pet gecko in the HR? She's irresistable; love her please. 



> Do you name inanimate objects?



I hereby name my mouse Buri. <3



> ^_^



^_______^



			
				zizou said:
			
		

> Did you research in google (or other) to answer my question?



Because it's that diffucult to extrapolate based on elementary physics? Pfft, next. u__u


----------



## zizou (May 12, 2006)

=O
ok.

Gravity acceleration is 32 ft/sec2. If something is falling, it means the first second will be at 32 ft/sec2, the second will be at 64 ft/sec2, and so on?


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2006)

We learn acceleration as 9.8 m/s^2, not feet. 

I assume since you're French, you do too. *butts out*


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> Hi Brad, I...I'm a big fan.



*gulp*



> Haven't you seen my adorable pet gecko in the HR? She's irresistable; love her please.



Can I see your _gecko_ please?  Their little tails always turn me on ._.


Oh, do you watch _House_? What do you think about it?


----------



## Sieg (May 12, 2006)

Is zizou lying to me?
He says he's straight, but i'm not sure.... >.>


----------



## Kagakusha (May 12, 2006)

zizou said:
			
		

> =O
> ok.
> 
> Gravity acceleration is 32 ft/sec2. If something is falling, it means the first second will be at 32 ft/sec2, the second will be at 64 ft/sec2, and so on?



It depends. If an object is at free fall under constant gravity, then it remains at 32 ft. / sec^2. Otherwise, the object attains a maximal acceleration at some position x.


----------



## Yondaime101 (May 12, 2006)

Sai...Sai is a poorly disturped character.  And yes to answer all your questions he is very unsure about his sexuality. Gay? Straight? Swings both? This guy...
ZzZzZzzzz...Yawn. I slept over this one and made a conclusion. Hes a homo.


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 12, 2006)

Kaga wut can i do to become worthy in your eyes


----------



## zizou (May 12, 2006)

yeh  @ kaga



			
				sieg said:
			
		

> Is zizou lying to me?
> He sais he's straight, but i'm not sure.... >.>


shhhh



			
				Blue said:
			
		

> We learn acceleration as 9.8 m/s^2, not feet.
> I assume since you're French, you do too. *butts out*


uhum 9.81 m/s2 ;P

french? =x *coughbraziliancough*


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2006)

Right, I was thinking of someone else. >_>

That explains the soccer fandom tho.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 12, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> Can I see your _gecko_ please? Their little tails always turn me on ._.



Sifting through the mod lounge =/= fun. But just for you. :P



			
				Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> Even though you poop on me occasionally, I still love you.





> Oh, do you watch _House_? What do you think about it?



No; but Vash continually attempts to hypnotize me with its propaganda. =_=



			
				Yondaime101 said:
			
		

> Yawn. I slept over this one and made a conclusion. Hes a homo.



I need not sleep over this one and have already come to a conclusion. You're an idiot.



			
				Recklessninja said:
			
		

> Kaga wut can i do to become worthy in your eyes



Don't be so...reckless.


----------



## CABLE (May 12, 2006)

Who's your favorite Seinfeld character?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 12, 2006)

Muffin or scone?


----------



## I Я Reckless! (May 12, 2006)

> Don't be so...reckless.



Ur right...............i rarely use discretion in my actions


----------



## Sieg (May 12, 2006)

What's your solution for pooping pets?

Not one minute out and my love bird (1.5 months old) craps on hand... ;_;


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2006)

Oh she looks like a little monster, which means cute <3

*rep*


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (May 12, 2006)

What's your next name going to be?
Why does my lab report require so much temporal investment? T__T
Ibiki x Kisame? 
What would you add to vanilla ice cream?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 12, 2006)

Guy formerly known as Kagabond™, why am I a hoe and still always a hoe?


----------



## Blue (May 12, 2006)

9Tail-Hokage said:
			
		

> Guy formerly known as Kagabond?, why am I a hoe and still always a hoe?


I KNEW IT! I fucking knew it.


----------



## CABLE (May 12, 2006)

You should incorporate 'Jack' with your next name change.  Oh! The possibilities?


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 12, 2006)

Apple Jack? Reznor would love that in particular, and Kaga used to be a balanced part of your breakfast, so it'd fit.


			
				Blue said:
			
		

> I KNEW IT! I fucking knew it.


Whoa! No way, Da...ni (doesn't rhyme )=<)


That was so totally a flame! Burn 'em at the stake.


----------



## Kagakusha (May 12, 2006)

Cable said:
			
		

> Who's your favorite Seinfeld character?



I absolutely despise Seinfeld. But, if I had to choose - Kramer.



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> Muffin or scone?



Muffins are overrated. Scones 4 me. <3



			
				sieg said:
			
		

> What's your solution for pooping pets?



They usually poop when you're either too gentle or too abrasive with them. Try not to let your love bird get too comfortable, but at the same time don't give it a heart attack. :s



			
				Teszandrus said:
			
		

> What's your next name going to be?



Only the fates know. Possibly KagaBunga? :spaz



> Why does my lab report require so much temporal investment? T__T



Because you lack hatred. T___T



> Ibiki x Kisame?



O__o;;

Kisame x ... I'm sorry, I just can't.  



> What would you add to vanilla ice cream?



More vanilla ice cream. 



			
				Slut too! said:
			
		

> Guy formerly known as Kagabond?, why am I a hoe and still always a hoe?



I don't know, your ability to adapt to said role supercedes even my knowledge. u__u



			
				Cable said:
			
		

> Oh! The possibilities?


----------



## vanh (May 12, 2006)

what is your real post count ?


----------



## zizou (May 12, 2006)

hey... what's the matter with democracy ?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 12, 2006)

Should I use my powers for evil or lazily good?


----------



## Splintered (May 12, 2006)

Penis?  ....


----------



## Kaki (May 12, 2006)

Fill in the blank...

Put it in the _____!


----------



## Sieg (May 12, 2006)

What are you're thoughts on Dan Brown?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 12, 2006)

vanh said:
			
		

> what is your real post count ?



Add a six to the beginning of my current post count and I think you've got it. XD



			
				zizou said:
			
		

> hey... what's the matter with democracy ?



Variability, and the fact that it's used to justify a means to an end way too often.



			
				Captain said:
			
		

> Should I use my powers for evil or lazily good?



The former is sexy, but the latter is more appealing. Decisions!



			
				Dan said:
			
		

> Penis?



Yesplz 



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> Fill in the blank...
> 
> Put it in the _____!



Are you trying to tarnish my good reputation?  GOOOOOOOLD



			
				sieg said:
			
		

> What are you're thoughts on Dan Brown?



M...my Animal Sciences Professor? d('__')b


----------



## Ruri (May 12, 2006)

Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> Buri! <3
> 
> Pretty good; studying for finals + NF = win. How're you?


Good luck with finals (& staying away from NF)!  I'm good as well. ^.^



> Armin Van Buuren. ^^


Never heard of him. >.<



> Yes! >O
> 
> Haven't you seen my adorable pet gecko in the HR? She's irresistable; love her please.


I saw the pics, but I still can't love them.   She made me dislike them less, though. 



> I hereby name my mouse Buri. <3


 *names pencil case Jack* ^____^


----------



## DOK (May 12, 2006)

Have you ever taken MDMA?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 12, 2006)

Buri said:
			
		

> Never heard of him. >.<



It's trance music. Join the cool crowd. 



			
				Buri said:
			
		

> *names pencil case Jack* ^____^



*pets his mouse* <3



			
				DOK said:
			
		

> Have you ever taken MDMA?



...



> Location: Selling Viagra at the Senior Center



It was YOU. I knew it. >O


----------



## Kaki (May 12, 2006)

How many licks to the center of the internet(s)? 

What are your thoughts on futanari?


----------



## kapsi (May 13, 2006)

Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> Because you touch yourself at night.


I see                         .


----------



## Kagakusha (May 13, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> How many licks to the center of the internet(s)?



Assuming that the internet exists on seven different astral planes, I'd say threeve.



> What are your thoughts on futanari?



I find it neither repulsive nor attractive. Whatever floats your tugboat.


----------



## DOK (May 13, 2006)

Should i keep asking questions or just give up?


----------



## CABLE (May 13, 2006)

I know this is invasive and quite personal, but have you ever actually made love to a man? Are you openly homosexual?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 14, 2006)

DOK said:
			
		

> Should i keep asking questions or just give up?



Persist and thou shalt win many internet points. O:



			
				Cable said:
			
		

> I know this is invasive and quite personal, but have you ever actually made love to a man? Are you openly homosexual?



If you're being insincere, then fuck off. Other than that, yes to the former question and somewhat to the latter. ^^


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2006)

What does your gecko feed on? I'm planning to get a chameleon for my friend.  

Have you ever done some medical experiments on her? And is she really a she? XD


----------



## CABLE (May 14, 2006)

Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> Persist and thou shalt win many internet points. O:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're being insincere, then fuck off. Other than that, yes to the former question and somewhat to the latter. ^^



No. I'm completely serious. And I meant, by open, do your friends, family, and anyone who asks in person know?


----------



## esoteric` (May 14, 2006)

How much sleep do you get each night?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 14, 2006)

What're your favourite anime and manga series?


----------



## Bya Bya (May 14, 2006)

cute uchihacest or angsty uchihacest?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 14, 2006)

Brad Pitt said:
			
		

> What does your gecko feed on? I'm planning to get a chameleon for my friend.



Crickets, for now. I might try an organic food subset that my friend recommended. Good luck w/ the chameleon hunt. ^^



> Have you ever done some medical experiments on her? And is she really a she? XD



No. O_o And yup. It's old enough to discern gender.



			
				Cable said:
			
		

> No. I'm completely serious. And I meant, by open, do your friends, family, and anyone who asks in person know?



My family doesn't know whatsoever. Several of my friends know, but I'm not against divulging the truth if I were asked in person.  



			
				esoteric` said:
			
		

> How much sleep do you get each night?



Minimal. When I'm at uni, about 3-4 hours a night tops. Without a care in the world, I'd sleep for 12 hours at a time. :I



			
				Shroomsbee said:
			
		

> What're your favourite anime and manga series?



Good question. The former changes pretty often and the latter is non-existent. 
Currently, I'm very much into Eureka 7 and Blood+. I'm not one for fillers, but Bleach is proving me wrong on that account. Any and all recommendations are always considered. ^^



			
				Byaku_Hime said:
			
		

> cute uchihacest or angsty uchihacest?



Angsty ftw (~@___@)~


----------



## DOK (May 14, 2006)

Kaga Bunshin said:
			
		

> Persist and thou shalt win many internet points. O:



:amazed
How many points do i have so far?  
and, wich color is brighter, white or yellow?


----------



## Lord Yu (May 14, 2006)

Do you like corn on the cob?


----------



## furious styles (May 14, 2006)

Remember when I had an ask thread? 

Peppridge farms remembers.


----------



## DOK (May 14, 2006)

Whats the diffrence between Normal and average?


----------



## Kaki (May 14, 2006)

What is your favorite Hentai? 

What do you think of chain resturants like Aplebees, Ruby Tusdays, and Outback stakehouse?


----------



## zizou (May 15, 2006)

I feel posting here again =O

What is the energy vacuum density ??


----------



## vanh (May 15, 2006)

who's your favourite singer/band ?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 15, 2006)

DOK said:
			
		

> :amazed
> How many points do i have so far?



You've accumulated 5.5 internet points so far - which is a decent amount. Once you reach 10, I shall throw you an e-party in your honor. But, along with fame comes _sacrifice_. WILL YOU RISK IT?



> and, wich color is brighter, white or yellow?



*eats a banana*



			
				Albedo said:
			
		

> Do you like corn on the cob?



Verily. But I hate it when the kernels get stuck between my teeth. HATE. 



			
				slut said:
			
		

> Remember when I had an ask thread?
> 
> Peppridge farms remembers.



Your ask thread was full of fail and aids. I'm sorry it had to be destroyinated.



			
				DOK said:
			
		

> Whats the diffrence between Normal and average?



I usually associate 'normal' with respect to conformation to society. 'Average' is usually associated w/ intelligence. Being 'normal' is dull, while being 'average' is expected.



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> What is your favorite Hentai?



Yaoi ftw omglol.



> What do you think of chain resturants like Aplebees, Ruby Tusdays, and Outback stakehouse?



I love Applebee's. I haven't been to the other mentioned locations. In general, chain restaurants are pretty convenient. Nominally inexpensive and the food is usually edible enough for you to want to return. XD



			
				zizou said:
			
		

> I feel posting here again =O



Likewise. =O



> What is the energy vacuum density ??



Empty space has a density to it? Got me. :s



			
				vanh said:
			
		

> who's your favourite singer/band ?



I love all types of music. And I have a favorite type, but not a favorite band in particular. A few that come to mind are GreenDay, Aerosmith, DJ Tiesto, Black Eyed Peas, Kanye West, Yellowcard, etc. Recommend me something and I'll be sure to give it a listen. O:


----------



## Kaki (May 15, 2006)

Left or right?


----------



## zizou (May 15, 2006)

> Empty space has a density to it? Got me. :s


I don't know =O you're supposed to be the one who answers questions 
*googles*


----------



## Sieg (May 16, 2006)

Should i shower today, or wait 'till next week?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 16, 2006)

How long do you think it's going to take for you to catch up to the other Ask *insert mod threads*?

Also, if you don't catch up, will this have a psycological impact on the perceived godlyness being a mod bestow upon you?


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (May 16, 2006)

Which do you prefer?

You must pick one or the other.

Rikkimaru or Kakashi?

Ryu or Ken?

Wii or PS3?

Hieroglyphics or Nujabes?

Saddam Hussain or Bin Laden?


----------



## k1nj3 (May 16, 2006)

do you like my username?


----------



## DOK (May 17, 2006)

how much kaga would a bunshin kaga if a bunshin could  kaga? :amazed


----------



## Kagakusha (May 17, 2006)

Gomen, minna. I will get to all your questions in the near future. I'm currently swamped by finals, studying, work, and packing. @_@


----------



## Kagakusha (May 18, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Should i shower today, or wait 'till next week?



I hope you weren't waiting for a response to execute said act. :s



			
				Shika said:
			
		

> How long do you think it's going to take for you to catch up to the other Ask *insert mod threads*?



Hm, well combined w/ my previous Ask Thread, I'd say in no time flat. I like this reincarnation better bec. it's more structured than the last.



> Also, if you don't catch up, will this have a psycological impact on the perceived godlyness being a mod bestow upon you?







			
				Jedi Mind Tricks said:
			
		

> Which do you prefer?
> 
> You must pick one or the other.
> 
> ...





			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> do you like my username?



Whenever I think of it, my bowels move. <3



			
				DIK said:
			
		

> how much kaga would a bunshin kaga if a bunshin could kaga?



One does not simply AIDS into Mordor!


----------



## furious styles (May 18, 2006)

I liked your old one better >:[

just kidding ^_^

I do remember posting in it, though...what did i ask..hmm...

This isn't really a question..so..why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Kaki (May 18, 2006)

Is the new sasuke fat, a pirate, or do you not know?


----------



## Sieg (May 18, 2006)

Street fighter or MK?


Btw, i decided to shower the other day...>.>


----------



## DOK (May 18, 2006)

Why did you gave me aids? :\


----------



## Kagakusha (May 18, 2006)

dokuro said:
			
		

> I liked your old one better >:[



Lies!



> just kidding ^_^



Yay.



> I do remember posting in it, though...what did i ask..hmm...
> 
> This isn't really a question..so..why did the chicken cross the road?



Better job opportunities.



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> Is the new sasuke fat, a pirate, or do you not know?



Sasuke fat!? BLASPHEMY! Despite his possible gain in weight, I'd still tap that.



			
				sieg said:
			
		

> Street fighter or MK?



Ahh. Hmm. If I were old fashioned, I'd say SF. But I'm not! So, MK it is. Plus, I enjoyed the movies of the latter moreso than the former (if SF had any).



> Btw, i decided to shower the other day...>.>



Did you drop the soap? And did you like it?



			
				DIK said:
			
		

> Why did you gave me aids? :\



I need someone to carry on my legacy, you know.


----------



## Kaki (May 18, 2006)

Please select one from each column.... 

Also...I just baked some BBQ bonless chicken wings,about how long can I let them sit at room temp before it is unsantiary?


----------



## Sieg (May 18, 2006)

^lol

Sub-Zero or Scorpion?



> Did you drop the soap? And did you like it?



*Shame*


----------



## DOK (May 18, 2006)

Did you know i love you?

 all of you OMG


----------



## Blue (May 18, 2006)

What will you do?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 19, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Please select one from each column....



None; I'm a vegetarian. 



> Also...I just baked some BBQ bonless chicken wings,about how long can I let them sit at room temp before it is unsantiary?







			
				sieg said:
			
		

> Sub-Zero or Scorpion?



Ice >>>> Weird alien sentient being protruding from hand attempting to eat you



			
				DIK said:
			
		

> Did you know i love you?



Pfft, all of my stalkers "love" me; but do you love me enough to _kill_?



			
				Set said:
			
		

> Do you have a thesaurus next to your computer?







			
				Blue said:
			
		

> What will you do?


----------



## Kaki (May 19, 2006)

I'm gona take off all your clothes, then what?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 19, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> I'm gona take off all your clothes, then what?



*sues on molestation charges*


----------



## Kaki (May 19, 2006)

You force me to reveal something of my dark past....


BTW what timezone are you in?


----------



## DOK (May 19, 2006)

> Pfft, all of my stalkers "love" me; but do you love me enough to _kill_?



already have


----------



## k1nj3 (May 19, 2006)

kaga, would you marry me?

i don't care if you're a guy, a gal or a robot


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 19, 2006)

*These question are numbered, so you can respond without going through the tedious bit of answering each within a different quote. *

1.Why are people asking you so many sexually related questions? 
2.Why do you like the Naruto Manga? 
3.Why is your name Kaga, does it have any significance ? 
4.In real life are you married? :amazed 
5.If not, is it because guys are from Mars and woman are from Venus ? 
6.Do you know anyone from Naruto Forum in Real life?
7.If not, is it because you hate everyone on Naruto Forum?
8. What is the single biggest secret you have learned about Naruto Forum?
9. What was the most embarrssing moment of your life?
10. Have you ever gone Snowboarding? (If you haven't go right now!!!)
11. Have you ever tried a drug of some kind other then Alcohol and Tobacco?
12. Have you ever been in a fight?
13. If so, how did the fight go?
14. Have you seen the movie Malcom X?
15. Do you think Malcom X in his earlier years, before he went on his pillgramige, when he was demanding blacks take America by force, and that black people should live in one place and whites in another, had a realistic view? 
16. How do you feel about Apartheid? 
17. Would you date a poor guy ?
18. If so, how poor would be the poorest guy you'd date? 
19. Last, would you make me your apprentice.


----------



## vanh (May 19, 2006)

do you want to ban Shika Shika Boo for asking you that many questions ?


----------



## Jonas (May 19, 2006)

are you a female or a male? :S


----------



## DOK (May 19, 2006)

Dulos please leave and never return.


----------



## k1nj3 (May 19, 2006)

> Complete lameness in a thread. Has he even replied to any questions?



are you rlly 28?


----------



## Mugen X (May 19, 2006)

serve or recieve?


----------



## DOK (May 20, 2006)

maybe cuz...

Kaga = 1337

Dulos = n00b


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 20, 2006)

Dulos said:
			
		

> Oh I see... because I said the same stuff as many others on the first few pages, I get flammed and neg repped. Look, the truth is that if I had started the same thread it would be trashed after two posts.
> 
> I am not very fond of such obvious arrogance. Is there something wrong with that... I mean, *"This is where you can ask questions of me, the one and only luminescence this forum has to offer."* is pretty arrogant. Then I looked for replies, but din't really find any (and I got sick of looking after a while). Still @ Kaga, I don't think my comments were enough to neg rep me, but whatever. I guess that shows why you are *luminescent* and I am not.



Just because you saw someone else doing something doesn't make it right. Kaga had replied on the previous page to a bulk of questions. If you're not interested in the thread and only have something negative to add, then don't bother posting here.

Kaga's arrogant first post is just him being lighthearted so don't take it so seriously.


----------



## Kaki (May 20, 2006)

When I stir mashed potatoes shoud I stir clockwise?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 21, 2006)

Wha! The past few days have been intense due to the culmination of final exams and moving back home for a short vacation. My apologies for not answering the last page or so's questions; I'll get on that soonish. XD;;



			
				Dulos said:
			
		

> I am not very fond of such obvious arrogance. Is there something wrong with that... I mean, *"This is where you can ask questions of me, the one and only luminescence this forum has to offer."* is pretty arrogant. Then I looked for replies, but din't really find any (and I got sick of looking after a while). Still @ Kaga, I don't think my comments were enough to neg rep me, but whatever. I guess that shows why you are *luminescent* and I am not.



Ha, you obviously don't know me well enough. Making assumptions sans any knowledge = fail. And Shrooms pretty much summed it up; I have replied to each and every question asked in this thread. You really shouldn't blame me for your inability to load page 2.  I'm not sure what to say about your neg. rep, seeing as that I'm not petty and rarely neg others. I can't account for everything that the other members do.


----------



## Sieg (May 21, 2006)

Who the hell is Dulos?


----------



## Dulos (May 21, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Wha! The past few days have been intense due to the culmination of final exams and moving back home for a short vacation. My apologies for not answering the last page or so's questions; I'll get on that soonish. XD;;
> 
> 
> 
> Ha, you obviously don't know me well enough. Making assumptions sans any knowledge = fail. And Shrooms pretty much summed it up; I have replied to each and every question asked in this thread. You really shouldn't blame me for your inability to load page 2.  I'm not sure what to say about your neg. rep, seeing as that I'm not petty and rarely neg others. I can't account for everything that the other members do.



Well, I am really sorry for the post in the first place then. I really did not see any replies that I noticed (granted I did not go through all 7 pages.) The Neg rep comment was because someone Neg Repped me an put your tag on it, so I could only gather that you did it. It looks like someone else claimed a neg for you. Let me make up for my misunderstanding by presenting a question. 

Do you like riddles?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 21, 2006)

What is better, A guy with great abs, or a guy with lots of money?

...
Ps: I never read the first page of any of these ask threads. 
Actually, I wonder what is even said in the intial post. 
LOL, I am rambling, yet, I can't bring myself to stop. 
Hey Kaga, you still have exams. Your in university right? I didn't realize people still had exams right now. Maybe the system is diffrent wherever you live. Then again, maybe your taking some summer courses or maybe because of your majors the exams are at diffrent times. Meh! Alls I know is that I already finished mine.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 21, 2006)

I've asked Dani to have a look at it.

Edit: Some confusion, I think Kakihara signing his rep 'Ka' probably misled you.


----------



## Dulos (May 22, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I've asked Dani to have a look at it.
> 
> Edit: Some confusion, I think Kakihara signing his rep 'Ka' probably misled you.



Thanks for the info and sorry for the misunderstanding. 

Now for the riddle... This one has a very abstract method for solving, but what is *x*?


5 3 7 8 9
2 6 4 1 *x*
8 0 2 0 4


----------



## Yasha (May 22, 2006)

5   *run away*


----------



## Kaki (May 22, 2006)

Why no shaking the babies, can we eat them?


----------



## CABLE (May 22, 2006)

What mangas are you reading?


----------



## Sieg (May 22, 2006)

You think Britney Spears should keep her baby?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 22, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> BTW what timezone are you in?



GMT Eastern Time, US...stalker!



			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> kaga, would you marry me?



What's your net worth again? >,>



			
				Shika said:
			
		

> These question are numbered, so you can respond without going through the tedious bit of answering each within a different quote.



How thoughtful. :P

1. I'm fairly certain most know it's a veritable pasttime of mine. 
2. Why do you make assumptions? '__'
3. _Kaga_ (like _KK_) is just a shortened version of _Kagakusha_, my first (and finally current) username on NF. The word means _Scientist_ in Japanese. 
4. Not yet. O:
5. It has nothing to do w/ women. 
6. In fact, I do. 
7. N/A; see above.
8. Is...is this some type of trick? 
9. Good question; think of bladder control and you might get it. XD
10. Snowboarding while typing is hard. D:
11. Yes.
12. Yes. 
13. Asses were kicked. O:
14. I'm not sure. Let's go with no.
15. Equality = win; separate lands for different people/races might be feasible, but it should be a personal choice, not a forced one.
16. It's...bad!?  
17. I think so; hopefully he's somewhat attractive to compensate. XD
18. You. <*__*>
19. Apprenticeship comes every half century. Pls. come back in 20 or so years.



			
				vanh said:
			
		

> do you want to ban Shika Shika Boo for asking you that many questions ?



'Course I do! 8]



			
				Jonas said:
			
		

> are you a female or a male?



Usually the latter, but I'm accused of the former too often.  



			
				Mugen X said:
			
		

> serve or recieve?



Both, w/ you. 



			
				Kakihara said:
			
		

> When I stir mashed potatoes shoud I stir clockwise?



Southern hemisphere sympathizer!


----------



## Kagakusha (May 22, 2006)

sieg said:
			
		

> Who the hell is Dulos?



Once a confused soul, now an enlisted cohort under my current regime. Who the hell are you? 



			
				Dulos said:
			
		

> Do you like riddles?



Love 'em. Have any in mind?



			
				Shika said:
			
		

> What is better, A guy with great abs, or a guy with lots of money?



The former ftw. At least the secks will be great. :x



> Hey Kaga, you still have exams. Your in university right?



Yup; I finished several days ago. I suppose the terms are different in American universities.



			
				Dulos said:
			
		

> Now for the riddle... This one has a very abstract method for solving, but what is x?
> 
> 
> 5 3 7 8 9
> ...



The answer is 6.



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> Why no shaking the babies, can we eat them?



Make sense! 



			
				Cable said:
			
		

> What mangas are you reading?



I'm not a huge manga fan actually. 95% of the staff tried to convince me at one point to read the Naruto manga. But I refused. XD Any recommendations?



			
				sieg said:
			
		

> You think Britney Spears should keep her baby?



She...has a baby? 
I've been under this rock for too long.


----------



## Kaki (May 22, 2006)

When I stir mashed potatoes shoud I stir counter-clockwise?




> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Kakihara
> ...


 So dose Blue pass the SAT? 

Hot or cold? 

Have you sexed with anyone on NF?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 22, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> When I stir mashed potatoes shoud I stir counter-clockwise?



Shit, I messed it up before. XD

Southern hemisphere sympathizer! :actuallymadnow




> So dose Blue pass the SAT?



Vag. ftl. Fail!



> Hot or cold?



I live in a region abundant w/ snow (most of the time), so I don't mind the cold. But I love warm weather since it = less clothing for the bishes.  



> Have you sexed with anyone on NF?



Not yet; I'm close though.


----------



## DOK (May 22, 2006)

0 post's
0 rep points

How do you like me now?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 22, 2006)

DIK said:
			
		

> 0 post's
> 0 rep points
> 
> How do you like me now?



Now you're just a trendwhore. Good job.


----------



## DOK (May 22, 2006)

THANKS! i try my bestest to fallow the crowd!


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2006)

Good luck! 

I was wondering have you banned me in the past? Or is there some admin that had a realy hight post count and similar name/avey? a few months ago....


----------



## Kagakusha (May 23, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Good luck!
> 
> I was wondering have you banned me in the past? Or is there some admin that had a realy hight post count and similar name/avey? a few months ago....



_Kagakusha_ was my username when I first joined; it's gone through several metamorphoses. If you're ever in doubt, if a user's name contains the word _Kaga_ in any shape or form, it's probably me. 
And the avvie I'm donning is actually an old av. of mine, so I may have banned you? XD


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2006)

Maybe, right before you would have said, "hmmmm who are you, I'm going to find out" or something like that.....
it was around Dec. I think.....


----------



## Kagakusha (May 23, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Maybe, right before you would have said, "hmmmm who are you, I'm going to find out" or something like that.....
> it was around Dec. I think.....



It's possible. O: Let's hope you've changed your banworthy ways.


----------



## Kaki (May 23, 2006)

Thats up to the powers that be.......

Anyway it was for a dupe account, Guest.....

What is your favoirte US president?


----------



## Sieg (May 23, 2006)

Favorite amendment? 

Is your avy from any anything?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 23, 2006)

Kakihara said:
			
		

> Thats up to the powers that be.......
> 
> Anyway it was for a dupe account, Guest.....



Oh yeaaa! Thanks for reminding me. 



> What is your favoirte US president?



FDR. Absolutely. Overcoming adversity both within and without is inspirational.



			
				sieg said:
			
		

> Favorite amendment?



22nd; balance of power ftw.



> Is your avy from any anything?



It's Urahara Kisuke @ Bleach portrayed in ultimate bish form. <3


----------



## DOK (May 23, 2006)

will you please ban me for a day or two?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 23, 2006)

DIK said:
			
		

> will you please ban me for a day or two?



See ya. O:


----------



## furious styles (May 23, 2006)

Who gave you your powers back? 0_0


----------



## Kagakusha (May 23, 2006)

dokuro said:
			
		

> Who gave you your powers back? 0_0



S. Admins never lose their power.


----------



## Splintered (May 23, 2006)

Is this some sort of time paradox?!  I've never seen it happen before.


What could this mean?!  The end of the world?


----------



## Kagakusha (May 23, 2006)

Splintered said:
			
		

> Is this some sort of time paradox?!  I've never seen it happen before.
> 
> 
> What could this mean?!  The end of the world?



You see, the flux of time was distorted at that exact moment. What you saw was only a non-illusion manifested into a linear mosaic of particles and beams. Here, take this pill and you'll feel better.


----------



## Kaki (May 25, 2006)

Are you just playing cover up? 

I have a lot to do(like write a paper) and other stuff in little time, can I do it? 

How the fuck should I stir me mashed taters.....!!?"


----------



## cheesexdemon (May 27, 2006)

Your opinion on Gobal warming?
Do you like your cheese demonic, chedder, or encased in wax perhaps?
Blargflarf?


----------



## zizou (May 28, 2006)

I'm back. =O (oh rly?!)

What do you need to have fun?


----------



## Kaki (May 29, 2006)

What is the name for and point of those hook things that make a girls nose like go up like a pig.....

How do you like my name?


----------



## Kaki (Jun 1, 2006)

wake up kaga.......


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 11, 2006)

^ No!  



			
				Kagahara said:
			
		

> Are you just playing cover up?



Nope.



> I have a lot to do(like write a paper) and other stuff in little time, can I do it?



Probably not. 



> How the fuck should I stir me mashed taters.....!!?"



With your salad finger!



			
				cheesexdemon said:
			
		

> Your opinion on Gobal warming?



What's gobal warming? 

Although, I do agree that global warming, her sister, is pretty naughty. I mean, she has the audacity to melt the polar icecaps and cause seasonal changes in temperature. Soon enough, New Jersey will be underwater...wait...global warming ftw! 



> Do you like your cheese demonic, chedder, or encased in wax perhaps?



Chedder is lovely.



> Blargflarf?



Kermunkchunk.



			
				zizou said:
			
		

> I'm back. =O (oh rly?!)



Wh...who are you again? :x



> What do you need to have fun?



Movies, bowling, walks on the beach in the day; kicking research ass at night.



			
				Poser said:
			
		

> What is the name for and point of those hook things that make a girls nose like go up like a pig.....



What the fuck are you on? :I



> How do you like my name?



You've tainted the lineage of the Kaga. You must die...oh wait! You're banned!


----------



## zizou (Jun 11, 2006)

=O
=~~~ mean


----------



## Kaki (Jun 12, 2006)

I did't want to come off as a poser or taint the lineage........well maybe the latter but whatever. 

Again, what is the point of this?


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 12, 2006)

why don't you love me?

is it because i'ma guy ?


----------



## DOK (Jun 12, 2006)

Why wont you satisfy me?!


----------



## Orochix (Jun 14, 2006)

Kaga I need to ask you something but perhaps my question here seem stupid for you but it's ok I'll still ask it anyway.

here it is, can you tell me the reason why Orochimaru hate konoha so much??
( because since I watch naruto from episode 1 to 180 and read the manga from  chapter 160 until 310 I still don't get it why Orochimaru hate Konoha so much, so please help me to satisfy my curiousity)

Hontouni Arigatoo.


----------



## charcoalwing (Jun 15, 2006)

Do you get high as a hobby? xP


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 15, 2006)

Are you cute?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 15, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> why don't you love me?
> 
> is it because i'ma guy ?



Precisely. 



			
				DIK said:
			
		

> Why wont you satisfy me?!



Diks [sic] can satisfy themselves. 



			
				Orochix said:
			
		

> Kaga I need to ask you something but perhaps my question here seem stupid for you but it's ok I'll still ask it anyway.



The only stupid questions are the ones never asked. ^^



			
				Orochix said:
			
		

> here it is, can you tell me the reason why Orochimaru hate konoha so much??
> ( because since I watch naruto from episode 1 to 180 and read the manga from chapter 160 until 310 I still don't get it why Orochimaru hate Konoha so much, so please help me to satisfy my curiousity)
> 
> Hontouni Arigatoo.



Well, my answer is probably subjective, since opinions vary on the question you're asking. Orochimaru seems to have this insatiable thirst for power; and I don't think he necessarily _hates_ Konoha, but rather what it represents - unity, brotherhood, etc. What Oro's seeking is a sense of dictatorship, a blind following, and constriction of rights to better his main cause - absolute power. He was almost there, but with the likes of Sandaime, Godaime, Naruto, etc. he'll never be able to achieve his ultimate goals. Too bad he'll never win.  [/optimist]



			
				Nurika said:
			
		

> Do you get high as a hobby? xP



Do you get high as a living? xP



			
				Mandybear said:
			
		

> Are you cute?



No; I'm ugly and insane, please don't stalk me.


----------



## mortsleam (Jun 15, 2006)

Am i a value'd Member?


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 15, 2006)

how does it feel to be e-stalked?


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 16, 2006)

whats the highest title for rep?and are you gay?


----------



## Orochix (Jun 16, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> The only stupid questions are the ones never asked. ^^
> 
> Well, my answer is probably subjective, since opinions vary on the question you're asking. Orochimaru seems to have this insatiable thirst for power; and I don't think he necessarily _hates_ Konoha, but rather what it represents - unity, brotherhood, etc. What Oro's seeking is a sense of dictatorship, a blind following, and constriction of rights to better his main cause - absolute power. He was almost there, but with the likes of Sandaime, Godaime, Naruto, etc. he'll never be able to achieve his ultimate goals. Too bad he'll never win.  [/optimist]



Thank you very much for your information Kaga.

and Here's another question that I would like to ask,
Who is Tobi? who is the leader of AKATSUKI and why does he has the same eye with Yuuhi Kurenai?
Do you know the real name of Yondaime Hokage?

that's all sorry if I'm troubling you too much.. 
again Hontouni Arigatoo


----------



## basiK (Jun 16, 2006)

Jacs when can we play the "little boy and priest" game agian? =[


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 17, 2006)

Nightmare said:
			
		

> Am i a value'd Member?



Only if I've banned you before.



			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> how does it feel to be e-stalked?



Wait in line. u__u



			
				Mandybear said:
			
		

> whats the highest title for rep?



I think Knk created a "Cheater/You fail at lyfe" rank for myself and NN when we circumvented the system and each had ~30 million rep points. >,>



> and are you gay?



Usually. D:



			
				Orochix said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your information Kaga.
> 
> and Here's another question that I would like to ask,
> Who is Tobi? who is the leader of AKATSUKI and why does he has the same eye with Yuuhi Kurenai?
> Do you know the real name of Yondaime Hokage?



Tobi is a self-ingratiated, obsessive compulsive, seminal vesicle loving ninja with too much time on his hands. Actually, I haven't the slightest clue what Tobi is about.  
The most plausible (lols?) theory is that Yondie is the leader of the Akatsuki, but that baffles me too. I'm actually a non-manga reader, so manga-related questions to me = fail. XD
And I read somewhere that Yondie's actual name is Uzumaki Arashi. That's probably speculation though.



			
				Jono said:
			
		

> Jacs when can we play the "little boy and priest" game agian? =[



NOW! *touches*


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 17, 2006)

do you like kitties?


----------



## Hef (Jun 17, 2006)

Are you gay?? :amazed


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 17, 2006)

Mandybear said:
			
		

> do you like kitties?



Who doesn't? 



			
				slut said:
			
		

> Are you gay?? :amazed



If wanting to have your babies makes me gay, then so be it. <3


----------



## Hef (Jun 17, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> If wanting to have your babies makes me gay, then so be it. <3


That's gross, you know that?


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Jun 17, 2006)

OMFG! HELLO HEF!  Us Spamasukians missed you modding us!


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 17, 2006)

aww kaga can i have *your* babies!!!


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 17, 2006)

KK is a robot.


----------



## Hef (Jun 17, 2006)

Mandybear said:
			
		

> aww kaga can i have *your* babies!!!


No you can't, I'm having them. >


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 17, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> No you can't, I'm having them. >


Can't we share


----------



## Hef (Jun 17, 2006)

Mandybear said:
			
		

> Can't we share


Hmm. Never thought of that before.


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 17, 2006)

I have boobs^.^they're posted in the Konoha Bath House


----------



## Hef (Jun 17, 2006)

Mandybear said:
			
		

> I have boobs^.^they're posted in the Konoha Bath House


I have a penis. ^.^ It's not posted in the Konoha Bath House. 


Well that was certainly weird? xD


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 17, 2006)

But can we share


----------



## Hef (Jun 17, 2006)

I don't know. Ask KK. :<


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 17, 2006)

kk can me and hef have you babies!


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 17, 2006)

where is KK, i'm in deep need of his gayness


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 17, 2006)

do you want to have babies with us too!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Jun 17, 2006)

I saw you pic the mod thread by accident >.<
britney spears?


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mandybear said:
			
		

> do you want to have babies with us too!




  OKAY
::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 17, 2006)

yeah!!!you can add to the prettyness


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 18, 2006)

W..what's this about babies? O__o;;

I told you I'm ugly and insane.


----------



## Hef (Jun 18, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> W..what's this about babies? O__o;;
> 
> I told you I'm ugly and insane.


Well I somewhat agree, you're ugly but not insane!


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 18, 2006)

oh well then they can just be ugly babies


----------



## Envy (Jun 19, 2006)

I noticed the first page doesn't have any answers from Kaga. Why is that?


----------



## Mandybear (Jun 19, 2006)

I find this extremely hot!
and that's like an alien that wears leather and sucks the life out of humans as a food source.So you can't be that ugly at least to me


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

hef said:
			
		

> Well I somewhat agree, you're ugly but not insane!







			
				Serenade said:
			
		

> I noticed the first page doesn't have any answers from Kaga. Why is that?



Page two stole page one's glory. 



			
				Mandybear said:
			
		

> So you can't be that ugly at least to me



Ew. :s

Actually, I do some modeling on the side. I get hit on constantly, but I prefer men. Soz. T_T


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 19, 2006)

HAHAHA JACKO MODELS

YOU'RE SUCH A QUEER


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> HAHAHA JACKO MODELS
> 
> YOU'RE SUCH A QUEER



AT LEAST I DON'T LIVE WITH MY PARENTS 
BURND



			
				Setoshi said:
			
		

> Do you agree with this post?



On the whole.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 19, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> AT LEAST I DON'T LIVE WITH MY PARENTS
> BURND


I'M 16 YOU FUCK

AT LEAST I'M NOT A RAGING HOMOSEXUAL WITH NO FRIENDS >:[


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> I'M 16 YOU FUCK



I'M 21 AND YOU DON'T FUCK

BURNDDD



> AT LEAST I'M NOT A RAGING HOMOSEXUAL WITH NO FRIENDS >:[



This is true.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 19, 2006)

That -was- a good one.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Yo Kagabunshin, why you fighting with a jew?



He stole my e-money. DDD:


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> You like hairless butts or hairy butts?



Do you like inane questions or sensible questions? D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> You asked me a question? I demand this thread to be closed! Kagabunshin broke the rules.



The rules are mine to break, lowly internet user. Begone with you.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 19, 2006)

Jack, do you like hairy butts or hairless ones?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> Why you want me gone? Am I intimidating you?



No, just annoying me.



			
				Spike said:
			
		

> Jack, do you like hairy butts or hairless ones?



I don't care, as long as it's yours.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 19, 2006)

ARE YOUS OME SORT OF RAPIST PUBOFILE


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> What makes me annoying?



Several things. Among them, your inability to leave when asked politely.



			
				Dre said:
			
		

> ARE YOUS OME SORT OF RAPIST PUBOFILE



M...maybe? :s


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 19, 2006)

GTFO my seto you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> GTFO my seto you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Please, attempt to rescue one of your other NF pets.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyway, how are you doing? We haven't talked in darn near foreva.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> Anyway, how are you doing? We haven't talked in darn near foreva.



I'm logged into AIM constantly and even though I'm away, you could still leave me a message. ^^
But life's particularly busy now; insane describes it much more efficiently. Preparations for med. school = immediate deduction of 10 yrs. from one's life. Srsly. It's that painstaking. Other than that, all's well. How's the fiancee?


----------



## furious styles (Jun 19, 2006)

She's good actually, and it's a good thing because it's about all the stability I have left in my life. Without going into painful details, I'll say that I had a falling out with my mother and stepfather (also known as my college tuition) and got booted to colorodo to stay with my father and his wife. However he's now out playing on tour, and I'm stuck here, a couple thousand miles from my girl, with my bat shit insane stepmother and even worse three year old half brother. I'm sleeping on their couch and living on frozen food.

Anyway, things are hectic.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 19, 2006)

Setoshi said:
			
		

> You think just because your user name is in italics makes superior? This internet ego has to go.


QFT

Stop being such a dick, KK. =\


----------



## Orochix (Jun 19, 2006)

Kaga a question from me again.

look at my photo:
am I Handsome or cute like a girl?

 -  -


----------



## CABLE (Jun 19, 2006)

Orochix said:
			
		

> Kaga a question from me again.
> 
> look at my photo:
> am I Handsome or cute like a girl?
> ...



You're a niggrish attention whore.


----------



## Shunsui (Jun 19, 2006)

Pic's fake. I call bs. :l


----------



## CABLE (Jun 19, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Pic's fake. I call bs. :l



If I was gonna post fakes, atleast I'd post something cool like this.


----------



## Orochix (Jun 19, 2006)

Spike said:
			
		

> Pic's fake. I call bs. :l



Could you explain, who do you call fake?????


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 19, 2006)

I believe he's calling you a fake.

Anyway.

Dear KK,

Don't you miss Lord Of D as much as they rest should?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jun 19, 2006)

Orochix said:
			
		

> Kaga a question from me again.
> 
> look at my photo:
> am I Handsome or cute like a girl?



Not my type either way. :I



			
				Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Dear KK,
> 
> Don't you miss Lord Of D as much as they rest should?



To an extent. But he did receive his just desserts. Soz.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2006)

In nonmetric measurments what is a respectful amount of cum to have on one's monitor before you must be obligated my natural laws to clean it with a paper towel or some shit.....?

BTW what the hell is up with the thing in the nose? 

Want some of my taters?


----------



## ninamori (Jun 20, 2006)

Jacko; <3?


----------



## Envy (Jun 22, 2006)

Would you hit knk?


----------



## Orochix (Jun 22, 2006)

Kaga!!!!!! Cn I ask you something about Ishida?
Is there any chance that Ishida's going to regain his power back? and how?


----------



## DarkFire (Jul 3, 2006)

do u like cheese?


----------



## CABLE (Jul 5, 2006)

Can I call you Jack-Attack?


----------



## Mandybear (Jul 10, 2006)

If I was a boy and still capable of having babies could I have your babies!!!!


----------



## CABLE (Jul 10, 2006)

Mandybear said:
			
		

> If I was a boy and still capable of having babies could I have your babies!!!!



In Jack's absence I'll answer for him.  No.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jul 11, 2006)

Kano said:
			
		

> In nonmetric measurments what is a respectful amount of cum to have on one's monitor before you must be obligated my natural laws to clean it with a paper towel or some shit.....?



I should hope the tiniest amount of manjuice would elicit you to clean it up. I suggest using your tongue.



> BTW what the hell is up with the thing in the nose?



Fashion is insane nowadays.



> Want some of my taters?



B..but they're stale now. 



			
				Monbon said:
			
		

> Jacko; <3?



Mon; <333333333333! Have fun in Mexico. I hadn't the slighest clue you were going again. Being me back a souvenir. :P



			
				?clair said:
			
		

> Would you hit knk?



I have. Many times over.



			
				Orochix said:
			
		

> Kaga!!!!!! Cn I ask you something about Ishida?
> Is there any chance that Ishida's going to regain his power back? and how?



Of course! All in due time; I shan't reveal any spoilers. 



			
				itachifire said:
			
		

> do u like cheese?



Verily.



			
				RZA said:
			
		

> Can I call you Jack-Attack?



As long as I can still call you Gayble. <3



			
				Mandybear said:
			
		

> If I was a boy and still capable of having babies could I have your babies!!!!





			
				RZA said:
			
		

> In Jack's absence I'll answer for him. No.



Soz.


----------



## Mandybear (Jul 11, 2006)

but I cuddle and I clean


----------



## Kagakusha (Jul 11, 2006)

Mandybear said:
			
		

> but I cuddle and I clean



But I'm ugly and insane.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 12, 2006)

I have this problem with a group of ants in my room. They like to sleep on my bed and they follow me everywhere. How do I tell them to stop without being too harsh and hurting some feelings?

Oh...and is there such thing as a curse for giving a purple nurple to the opposite sex? Or is that just a rumor?


----------



## Kaki (Jul 12, 2006)

So did you go on 'vacasion' becose my name change embarrased you? Or  did you have _certain _matters to handle?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jul 12, 2006)

C.D said:
			
		

> I have this problem with a group of ants in my room. They like to sleep on my bed and they follow me everywhere. How do I tell them to stop without being too harsh and hurting some feelings?



I had a pet psychic communicate w/ my gecko once. Apparently, I'm too negative when it's around. If a psychic doesn't work, step on them _politely_.



> Oh...and is there such thing as a curse for giving a purple nurple to the opposite sex? Or is that just a rumor?



A girl once gave me a purple nurple. I then _killed_ her. So, I guess the curse is true lol?



			
				Kano said:
			
		

> So did you go on 'vacasion' becose my name change embarrased you? Or did you have certain matters to handle?



The latter.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 12, 2006)

oh, nice to see you're back. 

What would be a good short summer job?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jul 12, 2006)

Kano said:
			
		

> oh, nice to see you're back.
> 
> What would be a good short summer job?



Personally, worthwhile volunteer experience compounded by some respectful monitary salary is ideal. It obviously depends on your interests and qualifications.


----------



## Kaki (Jul 12, 2006)

I see, you think interent or newspaper? 

and sweet set up, did you make your sig? I figure you did..


----------



## slimscane (Jul 12, 2006)

Umm, if I ask an Admin and a Smod the same question, but both of them answer oppositely, which do I listen to? (this is an actuall probelm I am facing )


----------



## Kagakusha (Jul 13, 2006)

Kano said:
			
		

> I see, you think interent or newspaper?



Hmm, both are pretty interesting endeavors! If you've a knack for HTML and web design, stick w/ the internet gig (assuming you're not referring to simply *writing* for a news site ). Working for a 'paper, large or small, is equally (if not more) exciting. I think the latter offers more personal interaction - so up to you I suppose.



> and sweet set up, did you make your sig? I figure you did..



Sankyuu.  
I used some stock that Jkingler generally offered me quite some time ago. ^^



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> Umm, if I ask an Admin and a Smod the same question, but both of them answer oppositely, which do I listen to? (this is an actuall probelm I am facing )



Neither; it's best you ask me. D:


----------



## slimscane (Jul 13, 2006)

haha, you miss-understood, I only sent it to people who request it . I don't want to force Kenan and Kel on anyone (although I don't want to meet a person who would mind that), I just want to make it easier to get


----------



## CABLE (Jul 16, 2006)

Why are you acting like a dick?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jul 17, 2006)

RZA said:
			
		

> Why are you acting like a dick?



I haven't the slightest clue what you're referring to. ^_____^


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 19, 2006)

omgwtfBBQSAWSE!?

D:hi.<3


----------



## CABLE (Jul 19, 2006)

happygolucky said:
			
		

> omgwtfBBQSAWSE!?
> 
> D:hi.<3



Because you're nigra.


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 19, 2006)

RZA said:
			
		

> Because you're nigra.


omg shutup.
You like me. <3


----------



## jkingler (Jul 20, 2006)

That is quite possibly the worst theme I've ever seen, Cabes. I am sure that's what you were going for, but...wow. :S


----------



## Mandybear (Jul 25, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> But I'm ugly and insane.


Soooo???


----------



## Kaki (Jul 26, 2006)

Why is it that when I flex my bisep real hard the skin rips again and some peas come out..... or why do I wish they did?


----------



## Cytrin (Jul 27, 2006)

Kagakusha if you were a dragon in todays world what would you do?


----------



## Hef (Jul 28, 2006)

how often do u shave lol


----------



## Solar old (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Kaga. Howz it goin?
...that was my question.


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 5, 2006)

happygolucky said:
			
		

> omgwtfBBQSAWSE!?
> 
> D:hi.<3



OMG. It's you. Hi. D: **



			
				Kano said:
			
		

> Why is it that when I flex my bisep real hard the skin rips again and some peas come out..... or why do I wish they did?



You need serious medical attention, Kaki. T_T



			
				Cytrin said:
			
		

> Kagakusha if you were a dragon in todays world what would you do?



I...nteresting question. Hmm, I'd probably be ostracized and end up fighting for dragons' rights. How ironic. XD



			
				hoar said:
			
		

> how often do u shave lol



evry day usualy lol



			
				SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> Hi Kaga. Howz it goin?
> ...that was my question.



It's going quite well, thanks. ^^


----------



## Solar old (Aug 6, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> It's going quite well, thanks. ^^




Kewlness. I like to hear that. People gripe a lot these days, so your "quite well, thanks" is a pleasant change. Even the thanks part is different. You were schooled in teh ways of ettiquette I'm guessing. Yay for that.


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 6, 2006)

SOLARLORD said:
			
		

> Kewlness. I like to hear that. People gripe a lot these days, so your "quite well, thanks" is a pleasant change. Even the thanks part is different. You were schooled in teh ways of ettiquette I'm guessing. Yay for that.



Verily. 
I tend to gripe about the most miniscule problems to friends and such, but never to strangers initially.


----------



## Hef (Aug 6, 2006)

Yes, sexquisite etiquette indeed.


----------



## Kagakusha (Aug 6, 2006)

What a sexcellent response.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Aug 13, 2006)

Verily! 

Dear Kaga-san:

Why?


----------



## Nico (Aug 13, 2006)

Kaga: Have you ever went meatless for a day?

*pokes*


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 26, 2006)

*revives* >,>


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 26, 2006)

Kaga, where have you been all along?


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 26, 2006)

In your pants. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 26, 2006)

I deepthroated the entire staff a week ago. All at once. It's a bit hush hush. Though, Kori was a little aggressive and I haven't forgiven him since.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 26, 2006)

Kaga, I am so sorry I have to break this to you but:

I have no penis.

With this new information in mind, who was the one forcefully shoving his cock in your mouth that day?!


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 26, 2006)

Icefag Harlot said:
			
		

> Kaga, I am so sorry I have to break this to you but:
> 
> I have no penis.
> 
> With this new information in mind, who was the one forcefully shoving his cock in your mouth that day?!



B...but, he told me he was Kori due to an obsession I shan't confess to in public. T__T I think you're hawt LOLSJF


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 26, 2006)

**


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 26, 2006)

**


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 26, 2006)

**


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 26, 2006)

**


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 26, 2006)

**


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 26, 2006)

**


----------



## Kaki (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm tired of living in hell....where should I live?


----------



## Barinax (Sep 26, 2006)

Are there any habits/traits you pick up from your friends?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 26, 2006)

I demand you ban yourself for spamming, good day sir!


----------



## monk3 (Sep 27, 2006)

Why did you abandon the Ishida Uryuu Fc?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 27, 2006)

Icefag Harlot said:
			
		

> Kaga, where have you been all along?



@ Sig
Halie Smexyness> Brooke


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 27, 2006)

The Chaucer Boo said:
			
		

> @ Sig
> Halie Smexyness> Brooke



?

It's Sophia Bush in my sig; get your facts straight, girrrrrrrrrrl.


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 27, 2006)

Kataihara said:
			
		

> I'm tired of living in hell....where should I live?



The Courts might do. You're fairly used to it by now. 



			
				Barinax said:
			
		

> Are there any habits/traits you pick up from your friends?



Actually, it's pretty much the other way around. XD
My friends adapt to the way I speak and hate me for it.



			
				monk3 said:
			
		

> Why did you abandon the Ishida Uryuu Fc?



Gomen yo. 
I'll try to stay a bit more active. ^^;;


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 27, 2006)

Dear Kaga

I have now officially raped your 300th post. How do you feel about that?  And now what?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 27, 2006)

Kaga

What type of person are you?


----------



## Svenjamin (Sep 27, 2006)

Why haven't I caught sight of you in weeks??


----------



## vanh (Sep 27, 2006)

Kaga, why isn't your thread stickied any more ?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 27, 2006)

Dear Kaga

How many anii do you have?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 27, 2006)

Stick it in the pooper?


----------



## Barinax (Sep 27, 2006)

Where do you buy your groceries? O:


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 27, 2006)

Icefag Harlot said:
			
		

> Dear Kaga
> 
> I have now officially raped your 300th post. How do you feel about that?  And now what?



I'm not letting you watch HeFag and me do our little dance tonight.  And now what?



			
				Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Kaga.
> 
> With respect to above client account, what action should be taken.
> 
> ...



Disciplinary action via inverted clitoral rejuvination. Gwen Stefani can dance while I surgically replace said client's face with a barracuda's.



			
				azim86 said:
			
		

> Kaga
> 
> What type of person are you?



A pretty person. :>



			
				Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> KK
> 
> How does Santa Claus get his christmas presents?
> 
> What size are his shoes?



Firstly, it's a widely known misconception that Santa is a he, when in fact it's a s/he. Thus, through self insemination, Santa propogates the presents, packages them within its unduly large testis, and uses his rear end as a cannon of sorts to bring joy to the world as we know it.

His shoe size is threeve. 



			
				SexyBitchIMissYouSoMuch said:
			
		

> Why haven't I caught sight of you in weeks??



T_____T <3



			
				Kunimi said:
			
		

> Kaga, why isn't your thread stickied any more ?



Well, I've been MIA for a while; plus my thread bolsters enough activity without it needing to be stickied. :]



			
				FagHoar said:
			
		

> Dear Kaga
> 
> How many anii do you have?



Dear Grinder of Fetal Placenti,

I grow a new one whenever I detect more penii on the strip.

Love,
Queerbait



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Stick it in the pooper?



Your question isn't inappropriate enough! Next!



			
				Barinax said:
			
		

> Where do you buy your groceries? O:



No more stalkers.


----------



## Yondy (Sep 27, 2006)

How big is too big?


----------



## Mojim (Sep 27, 2006)

Why did you changed your name?

Describe *3* words about Icefag Harlot?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 27, 2006)

Stick it in _*your*_ pooper?


----------



## Michi (Sep 27, 2006)

Dear Kaga,

Are rules meant to be broken?  Better yet, are school rules made to be ignored?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 28, 2006)

Stickied upon the Supreme Cockmonger's lubricated request.


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 28, 2006)

Midnight Sunday said:
			
		

> How big is too big?



If I can fit an entire Kori in my mouth, I've pretty much prepared for the be-all, end-all of monstrosities.



			
				azim86 said:
			
		

> Why did you changed your name?



To accomodate the ultra ghey triumverate in every possible way.



> Describe 3 words about Icefag Harlot?



Ice. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Harlot.



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> Stick it in your pooper?



I accept your challenge.



			
				Michi-chan said:
			
		

> Dear Kaga,
> 
> Are rules meant to be broken? Better yet, are school rules made to be ignored?



Indeed, rules are meant to be broken. If convention were the norm. over a relatively long period of time, society would plummit irrevocably. Break 'em rules MMMHMM!



			
				IFHWCEWTCLOLOL said:
			
		

> Stickied upon the Supreme Cockmonger's lubricated request.



Wrap it before you tap it. I want NO more venereal baggage from you.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 28, 2006)

Real men take it bareback! And what did you think you'd get? PLASTIC SYPHILLIS??! **


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 28, 2006)

I am NOT your eminent domain. I want a divorce, on the double - two scoops of vanilla, adorned w/ rainbow sprinkes, hold the ghey.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Sep 28, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> I am NOT your eminent domain. I want a divorce, on the double - two scoops of vanilla, adorned w/ rainbow sprinkes, hold the ghey.



Oh yes, like saucy condimental demarcation is any way to solve life's problems. *rolleyes*


----------



## Kaki (Sep 28, 2006)

Kaga. 
How do I divide by zero?


----------



## hao_asakura (Sep 28, 2006)

1) who is kaga? the one's answering is some other guy...
2) do you have moles?
3) think one anime that is better than elfen lied and eureka 7


----------



## Michi (Sep 28, 2006)

soraman2412 said:
			
		

> 3) think one anime that is better than elfen lied and eureka 7


naruto 


---
 thank you kaga...i'll be breaking some rules now


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 28, 2006)

Do you still answer questions to this thread? 

Do you think RecklessNinja will come back?


----------



## hao_asakura (Sep 29, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> naruto
> 
> 
> ---
> thank you kaga...i'll be breaking some rules now




wrong 

elfen lied + e 7> naruto

*gets punch by everybody in the NFF *


----------



## Michi (Sep 29, 2006)

soraman2412 said:
			
		

> wrong
> 
> elfen lied + e 7> naruto
> 
> *gets punch by everybody in the NFF *


Wrong.
Naruto>you
---
You fail 

XD


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 29, 2006)

queer said:
			
		

> Oh yes, like saucy condimental demarcation is any way to solve life's problems. *rolleyes*



You haven't the right. HAVEN'T. THE. RIGHT. *snuffs w/ gusto*



			
				Kaki said:
			
		

> Kaga.
> How do I divide by zero?



With A BAT TO THE FACE.



			
				soraman2412 said:
			
		

> 1) who is kaga? the one's answering is some other guy...
> 2) do you have moles?
> 3) think one anime that is better than elfen lied and eureka 7



1) I recently changed my username for accommodation's sake. Almost everyone still calls me Kaga. ^^
2) No; but I can grow them on will. D:
3) The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya. Seriously. If I were to recommend one awesome anime series at the moment, it would be that. Watch it. Now. GO! 



			
				Waffletime! said:
			
		

> Do you still answer questions to this thread?
> 
> Do you think RecklessNinja will come back?



Pfft, I'll answer 'em when the luxury is mine. u_u

LOLOLOLOLOL. That is all.


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 29, 2006)

Where did you get your avatar from? 

Um...How do you feel being a mod? 

What do you think it takes to become one?

Do you like waffles?

Am I a guy or girl?


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 29, 2006)

Waffletime! said:
			
		

> Where did you get your avatar from?



Mel @ Occa made it for me. Nii-sama = <3



> Um...How do you feel being a mod?



The effect has worn off, after about two years or so.



> What do you think it takes to become one?



The ability to stand out, foremost I think.



> Do you like waffles?



Moreso than pancakes, yes. It's all relative. 



> Am I a guy or girl?



If I were to guess, I'd say a girl. D:


----------



## Michi (Sep 29, 2006)

What's your favorite flavor of ice cream? 

Why do you prefer waffles over pancakes? 

What should i do about attacking bunnies?


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 29, 2006)

why me hungry


----------



## ninamori (Sep 29, 2006)

Dear Jacko,
HIIIIIIIIIIIII. <3
Love, Monica


----------



## inumike (Sep 30, 2006)

who reps me


----------



## Nico (Sep 30, 2006)

Why is there only one of you in existence?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2006)

When's peanutbutter jelly time?


----------



## Kid Wu (Sep 30, 2006)

That I don't know when should I eat


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 30, 2006)

Is waffletime coming in before peanut butter jelly time?


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 30, 2006)

Why are there so many ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here?


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 30, 2006)

Dear kK, should i get a haircut?


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 30, 2006)

Is it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) war now?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 30, 2006)

When I see k1nj3 avy I have the temptation to talk to Mishi. but then I realised it's a trap. Should I kill k1nj3??


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

What do you think of my awesome new sig + ava combo by Suzu! 
Its teh pwnage!


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> OMG IT SUCKS. BAD BLENDING AND YOU CANT EVEN SEE THE TEXT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap, its kinda weird you posted after me when i was mentioning the new stuff you made for me XDDD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Sep 30, 2006)

I have a stalker! Oh noes! 

Wait, your stalking _ME_??

I thought i was stalking you


----------



## k1nj3 (Sep 30, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet   	71
Kataihara 	29
DIK 	17
Mandybear 	15
SASUNARU<3 	13
Icefag Harlot 	12
k1nj3 	11


I've sure spammed this thread


----------



## Waffletime! (Sep 30, 2006)

What are the numbers for?


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 30, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> What's your favorite flavor of ice cream?



Vanilla, hold the Kori.



> Why do you prefer waffles over pancakes?



The latter are too saggy. 



> What should i do about attacking bunnies?



Counterstrike with a vengeance unforeseen by man, eliciting a mass genocide compounded w/ the extinction of Koris all across the globe. Thus will end the reign of pseudo faggotry enabling the veritable ruler to overtake the reigns of queerity. Pet them. ^___^



			
				Sum Gai said:
			
		

> why me hungry



*offers cock*



			
				PL said:
			
		

> Dear Jacko,
> HIIIIIIIIIIIII. <3
> Love, Monica



OMFG. 

Dear MonBonLoveOMGPinchMeImDreaming,

<33333333333333333333333333333333333333

Love, KK



			
				inumike said:
			
		

> who reps me



Um, when are your referring to? D:



			
				aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Why is there only one of you in existence?



I took care of the others for authenticity's sake.



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> When's peanutbutter jelly time?



NOW. 

WHEYAT. WHEYAT. WHEYAT. WHEYAT. NOW DEYGO. DEYGO. DEYGO.



			
				Kid Wu said:
			
		

> That I don't know when should I eat



Coherencyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy pls. D:



			
				Waffletime! said:
			
		

> Is waffletime coming in before peanut butter jelly time?



I multitask. I'll do you both at the same time.



			
				Unforgiven said:
			
		

> Why are there so many ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here?



The better question is, why aren't there ENOUGH ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in Whori's urethra?



			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> Dear kK, should i get a haircut?



Long hair = sexy. Just maintain it, 'cause I like playing with it. T_T



			
				Lord Yu said:
			
		

> Is it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) war now?



Not of yet. I've quelled previous coup d'etats since my faggotry is pretty powerful.



			
				SH said:
			
		

> When I see k1nj3 avy I have the temptation to talk to Mishi. but then I realised it's a trap. Should I kill k1nj3??



No. If you attempt said assassination, I will sick every single overweight, disease-infested, acne-ridden gay on your orifice.



			
				NaraShikamaru said:
			
		

> What do you think of my awesome new sig + ava combo by Suzu!
> Its teh pwnage!



Um, I think I just 'gasmed. <3



			
				Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> Kaga, answer these my questions three:
> 
> 1: During all your faggotry, what would you recall as the definitive moment of your career?



Quite honestly, the ability to infect another w/ ease. Example, when Whori and I first met, he was a straight edged, know-it-all, queer hater with an inferiority complex the size of his penis. I winked at him, and he metamorphosed into a faghag teenage girl, with a superiority complex the size of my penis. 



> 2: When was the last time you got arrested for tickling an orange?



I tickle my orange every night. So...I foresee a possible arrest in the near future. :{



> 3. Say you had to choose between love or money...what colour panties would you wear whilst considering the dilemma?



PURPLE. OMG PURPLE. <3


----------



## Michi (Sep 30, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> Counterstrike with a vengeance unforeseen by man, eliciting a mass genocide compounded w/ the extinction of Koris all across the globe. Thus will end the reign of pseudo faggotry enabling the veritable ruler to overtake the reigns of queerity. Pet them. ^___^


:amazed You.are.amazing.

 it bit me


----------



## Havoc (Sep 30, 2006)

How big is the universe?  Answer me or you die!


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 30, 2006)

what did havoc do to get all that neg rep?


----------



## inumike (Sep 30, 2006)

can you give me alist to all of the people who reped me


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 1, 2006)

Dear Colossal ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of the Triumverate of Gaiety,

Can I change your Ask thread title to a more desiring and flamboyant one?


----------



## hao_asakura (Oct 1, 2006)

dear kaga,just 2 question:

1)do you think the girl in icefag harlot's sig has hair in her armpit?
2)do you like to play minesweeper? if yes, what is your best time?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 1, 2006)

_Dear Jovial Jakku,

Do you still find him hot in this state?  I totally dun c the problem lol

xoxo
Mel_


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 1, 2006)

I was expecting this to be Moe's topic. =[


----------



## Freija (Oct 1, 2006)

do i have a usernote, and if i do, what does it say ?


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 1, 2006)

Do you like the color pink?


----------



## Nico (Oct 1, 2006)

Are you cheating on me?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 1, 2006)

What's with you guys and these goofy new names?  You realize they make you look all sorts of retarded, right?


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 1, 2006)

You're pek's twin brother aren't you.


----------



## Nico (Oct 1, 2006)

Mecha-Kisame said:
			
		

> What's with you guys and these goofy new names?  You realize they make you look all sorts of retarded, right?


No ;___;


----------



## Ram (Oct 1, 2006)

What do you do.


----------



## inumike (Oct 1, 2006)

WHY ARE PEOPLE MAKING RETARED THREADS


----------



## Michi (Oct 1, 2006)

Would you please tell me why inumike is posting in every "ask *name*" thread?


----------



## inumike (Oct 1, 2006)

Michi-chan said:
			
		

> Would you please tell me why inumike is posting in every "ask *name*" thread?


because he wants to gain more posts


----------



## Cero (Oct 2, 2006)

Why are so little mods showing up around the forum to discuss with?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 2, 2006)

Dear Subzero Scarlet,

I only realized now that your name can be reversed into Hoarfrost Queen and Icefag Harlot. You forgot the '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' part, though, and this vexes me to know end.

That being said, what is your stance on anal prolapse?


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 2, 2006)

hello subzero scarlet. i she be your girlfriend


----------



## Nico (Oct 2, 2006)

Grrblt said:
			
		

> hello subzero scarlet. i she be your girlfriend





			
				aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Are you cheating on me?



It was you who took him away from me!  

*gets divorce papers*

Dear Subzero Scarlet? Are you gonna take the kids?


----------



## Kayo (Oct 2, 2006)

Dear mr. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), how many times have you had sex with naked men?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 2, 2006)

Cut the kids in half!

Cut the kids in haaaaalf!

Cut the kids in haaaaaaaaaaalf!


----------



## Rotc Girl (Oct 2, 2006)

Icefag Harlot said:
			
		

> Cut the kids in half!
> 
> Cut the kids in haaaaalf!
> 
> Cut the kids in haaaaaaaaaaalf!



Ok Solomon, we'll cut the kids in half.

Anyway, what's with all these advice threads springing up?


----------



## Rotc Girl (Oct 2, 2006)

Icefag Harlot said:
			
		

> Cut the kids in half!
> 
> Cut the kids in haaaaalf!
> 
> Cut the kids in haaaaaaaaaaalf!



Ok Solomon, we'll cut the kids in half.

Anyway, what's with all these advice threads springing up?


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Oct 2, 2006)

Suz stole my question.


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 2, 2006)

I WILL GET TO ALL YOUR QUESTIONS IN A TIMELY, YET FAGGOTFUL FASHION 

*commences to write four papers unexpectedly due in 12 hours*


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 4, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR YOUR COOPERATION, THE FAGGOTRY CAN NOW RESUME ITS USUAL COURSE



			
				Havoc said:
			
		

> How big is the universe?  Answer me or you die!



The universe is approximately...oh wait, you're banned omglololol



			
				Sum Gai said:
			
		

> what did havoc do to get all that neg rep?



Be the lovely troll that he embodies. <3



			
				inumike said:
			
		

> can you give me alist to all of the people who reped me



PM me and I'd be glad to. ^^



			
				Dildoqueen said:
			
		

> Dear Colossal ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) of the Triumverate of Gaiety,
> 
> Can I change your Ask thread title to a more desiring and flamboyant one?



LOOKS LIKE YOU'RE AN INDIGNANT LITTLE QUEER AREN'T YOU  



			
				soraman2412 said:
			
		

> dear kaga,just 2 question:
> 
> 1)do you think the girl in icefag harlot's sig has hair in her armpit?
> 2)do you like to play minesweeper? if yes, what is your best time?



1. I find it incredibly attractive. D:
2. Nope. :{



			
				Mel said:
			
		

> Dear Jovial Jakku,
> 
> Do you still find him hot in this state? I totally dun c the problem lol
> 
> ...



Dear Melodious Mel,

Um. YES. *devours voluntarily* <3

xyxy
Jakku



			
				Frasier said:
			
		

> do i have a usernote, and if i do, what does it say ?



*checks*

LOLOLOLOL.



			
				Waffletime! said:
			
		

> Do you like the color pink?



Verily. But, purple suits me just fine. 



			
				Suz<3 said:
			
		

> Why does Icefag Harlot's eyeballs seem so much more crustier than his thicker, juicier counterpart; Paracetamol Boy?



The effects of perpetual cumraids. It's fairly easy to avoid, depending on your level of dual faggotry. OFFTOPIC, but can you make me a splendiferous avvie of gaiety? <3



			
				aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Are you cheating on me?



Who are you again? >,>



			
				MK said:
			
		

> What's with you guys and these goofy new names? You realize they make you look all sorts of retarded, right?



Jealousy belies reality. <3



			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> You're pek's twin brother aren't you.



Precisely. 'cept I'm the hotter one.



			
				ram said:
			
		

> What do you do.



Things.



			
				inumike said:
			
		

> WHY ARE PEOPLE MAKING RETARED THREADS



This thread's existed longer than you've been a member so stfu kthx lol



			
				Michi-chan said:
			
		

> Would you please tell me why inumike is posting in every "ask *name*" thread?



Well ... *mesmerized by avvie* @_@



			
				RagingNinja said:
			
		

> Why are so little mods showing up around the forum to discuss with?



Rephrase that? D:



			
				^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) said:
			
		

> Dear Subzero Scarlet,
> 
> I only realized now that your name can be reversed into Hoarfrost Queen and Icefag Harlot. You forgot the '^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)' part, though, and this vexes me to know end.
> 
> That being said, what is your stance on anal prolapse?



Dear FagHagSupreme,

My purpose in this current life is to vex you perpetually. I see no qualms w/ the results of my labor.

That being said, anal prolapse = most gratifying form of foreplay EVER. Try it and win shall be yours.



			
				Grrblt said:
			
		

> hello subzero scarlet. i she be your girlfriend



Oh sh- ... I think you should consider prozac. 



			
				aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Dear Subzero Scarlet? Are you gonna take the kids?



Nah, FaggotressNo.2 is enough on my hands. D:



			
				Sayo said:
			
		

> Dear mr. ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), how many times have you had sex with naked men?



Several naked men, several naked times. ^___^



			
				Rotc Girl said:
			
		

> Anyway, what's with all these advice threads springing up?



This thread's been around for ages actually; I resurrect it from time to time depending on my mood. :P



			
				Suzzzzz said:
			
		

> HOW MANY FINGARS CAN U STICK UP UR NOSE ?!



THE BETTAR QUESTION IS HOW MANY WHORIS CAN YOU STICK UP YOUR VAGINAL WALL LINING!?! I can do threeve.


----------



## Nico (Oct 4, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> Who are you again? >,>
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, FaggotressNo.2 is enough on my hands. D:


You forgot me already. 

If no....then you have to pay for child support.

Subzero? What is a good date for you?


----------



## Croagunk (Oct 4, 2006)

Your thoughts on the current situation with the stock market?


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 5, 2006)

That was an incredibly boring answer, KK, but no less is to be expected as you're about as interesting as a block of wood.

A rather boring block of wood, mind you.  

How close are you to dying?  I can only hope it's soon.


----------



## Razgriez (Oct 5, 2006)

Why the hell are you guys fighting over in showing whos more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Do you like to take it up the ass or something?


----------



## Red (Oct 5, 2006)

what do people gain from anoucing they are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and starting their own ask a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thread?


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 5, 2006)

Do all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) use makeup and keep updated on the latest fashion?


----------



## Barinax (Oct 5, 2006)

Razgriez said:
			
		

> Why the hell are you guys fighting over in showing whos more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Do you like to take it up the ass or something?


You never know... 

And... can you show me your archive?

You know... archive?


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 5, 2006)

Who's gayer, me or you?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 5, 2006)

aimlesswalk said:
			
		

> Subzero? What is a good date for you?



Knowing that he could care less if others knew. <3 [/sentimentalistbullshitbutverilytrue]



			
				tabRIS. said:
			
		

> Your thoughts on the current situation with the stock market?



Fuck for all I know. I save lives, not economies. D:



			
				MK said:
			
		

> How close are you to dying? I can only hope it's soon.



Well, the prognosis came in pretty recently. It seems like my overt faggotry scared the AIDS off. I was pleasantly relieved, fucked 46 men that same night, and contracted AIDS again. I'm waiting for the next prognosis.



			
				Suz<3 said:
			
		

> If you were the Moses of faggotry, (after descending from a pink mountain decorated with lace and ribbons), what would be the 10 commandements you would give to your people?



OH SH- Why are you questions so full of win and rainbows? D:

1. There is one and only one (okay, maybe two) almighty ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)(s). If you question Him, you'll get more than a lightning bolt up the gluteus maximus.
2. Followers of the faggotry can never resort to physical retaliation. Use the powers of cock whispering to emoliate the heart of the enemy.
3. The Fab Five are akin to Saints.
4. Madonna is, for all intents and purposes, a Goddess in this, our way.
5. Pink is forbidden on Sundays (unless you have an incredibly hot date filled w/ potential anal pleasure).
6. Plaid is OKAY. Fuck those who tell you otherwise.
7. Feed a homo a fish and he'll survive for a day. Teach a homo to use his emphatically good looks to marry into the fiscal stratosphere, and he'll live forever.
8. Speaking of living forever, one facial reconstruction is the limit. If you need more, you are excommunicated from the CircleJerkHood.
9. It's practical to swallow.
10. Smile in the face of adversity. Especially when adversity is a 12 inch pack of manmeat.



> Why the hell are you guys fighting over in showing whos more of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Do you like to take it up the ass or something?



Your question is not ghey enough. D:



> what do people gain from anoucing they are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and starting their own ask a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thread?



The truth shall set you free. And asking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for advice is like a godsend to pathetic, frazzled heteros.



			
				Grrblt said:
			
		

> Do all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) use makeup and keep updated on the latest fashion?



You know I do, hubby. Especially when hot mansecks awaits them at home. 



			
				Barinax said:
			
		

> And... can you show me your archive?



OH SH- Who told you about the archive? *silences w/ the might of a thousand lubricated dildos*



			
				k1nj3 said:
			
		

> Who's gayer, me or you?



You. <3


----------



## k1nj3 (Oct 5, 2006)

OMG I'VE SURPASSED THE MAN ON THE PINNACLE OF FAGGOTRY!


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 5, 2006)

k1nj3 said:
			
		

> OMG I'VE SURPASSED THE MAN ON THE PINNACLE OF FAGGOTRY!



You asked me who was gayer. I said nothing about your level of faggotry, you ignominious cow. <3


----------



## Mecha-Kisame (Oct 6, 2006)

I was actually about to say "cool" having thought you'd actually avoided it.

I hope you enjoy the pits of Hell.


----------



## Shirozaki (Oct 6, 2006)

Who's going to be the husband of Jesus if he were a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) decended from the heaven of faggotry?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 6, 2006)

Dear Kaga,

Why have you xxxcommunicated me from the congregation?!


----------



## Red (Oct 6, 2006)

how is Icefag harlot,crazymoron x and vash taking this competion?


----------



## ninamori (Oct 6, 2006)

How COOL am I? 8D


----------



## Snickers (Oct 7, 2006)

What doe my usernotes say ??


----------



## Jink (Oct 7, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I'm trying to catch a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for an upcoming pokemon battle. In which areas do they most frequently appear?



Easily answerable question. San Francisco. Walk through the streets and throw pokeballs at the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 8, 2006)

Kaga, why have I been xxxcommunicated?


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> I FOLLOWED THIS ADVICE BUT OH SHI--
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



You'll have to weaken him first! I say you double team him with Kaga and Kori.  Get them out of their pokeballs now!


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 8, 2006)

Jink, this is your moment, as KK is online now.

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 8, 2006)

Question, what is the pinacle of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) heresy?


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2006)

KK! I come here before you asking for permission to access your faggotry kingdom! I want to be a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)! 

*Starts singing the backing song to Gay Pimp's "Soccer Practice"*


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2006)

SNICKERS! said:
			
		

> What doe my usernotes say ??


 mad


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 8, 2006)

Zaki said:
			
		

> Who's going to be the husband of Jesus if he were a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) decended from the heaven of faggotry?



Obviously me. No one else is suitable for such a faggotful job. :<



			
				PenisFrightener said:
			
		

> Why have you xxxcommunicated me from the congregation?!



You broke one of the laws mentioned above. :MAD



			
				blindpipe said:
			
		

> how is Icefag harlot,crazymoron x and vash taking this competion?



Lawls. My Ask Thread is one of the original three of four Ask a Mod threads to have been created over a year ago. There is no competition. 



			
				PL said:
			
		

> How COOL am I? 8D



Off the scales. 8DDDDDDDDD



			
				SNICKERS said:
			
		

> What doe my usernotes say ??



THAT YOU'RE A PRETTY, PRETTY PRINCESS 



			
				Suz said:
			
		

> I'm trying to catch a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for an upcoming pokemon battle. In which areas do they most frequently appear?



My pantsu. D:

Oh, and Lance Bass @ pokefag = funniest shit I've seen to date. XD!



			
				FGA said:
			
		

> Kaga, why have I been xxxcommunicated?



YOUR DUPLICITY IS DISHEARTENING 



			
				Sun said:
			
		

> Question, what is the pinacle of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) heresy?



HEARSAY I TELL YOU 



			
				Jink said:
			
		

> *Starts singing the backing song to Gay Pimp's "Soccer Practice"*



*grinds*


----------



## ninamori (Oct 8, 2006)

I just noticed... my account is almost 2 years older than yours. O:

I cracked my neck wrong and now it hurts a lot. T___T

And yay @ my cool. :3


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> *grinds*



*turns off the music*

I want an answer KK!


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 8, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:
			
		

> I just noticed... my account is almost 2 *months* older than yours. O:



Fix'd. 8]
Something fuxxed up when I changed usergroups. :s



			
				Jink said:
			
		

> I want an answer KK!



Nude pictures are necessary for such a labor-intensive answer.


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> Nude pictures are necessary for such a labor-intensive answer.



Nude pictures of myself?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 8, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> Nude pictures of myself?



It depends. Are you as molestable as WhoreFag? D:


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> It depends. Are you as molestable as WhoreFag? D:



I beleive I am. I don't struggle when someone molests me. I just lay back and accept it.


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 8, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> I beleive I am. I don't struggle when someone molests me. I just lay back and accept it.



An admirable trait. You may have potential. Okay, well everyone in the Triumverate is capable of deca-throating, which brings me to my next question. What flavor of dildoesque material is possible of eliciting an even greater deepthroatage quotient?


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> An admirable trait. You may have potential. Okay, well everyone in the Triumverate is capable of deca-throating, which brings me to my next question. What flavor of dildoesque material is possible of eliciting an even greater deepthroatage quotient?



Hmm, that's a tough one. Though I beleive that not just one flavor is possible of gaining greater deepthroatage quotient, I would have to choose caramel. It's smooth and creamy texture would be good for insertion, and the sweet taste will just be a bonus.


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 8, 2006)

^ The correct response is: Kori-flavored. 

AND WTF SUZUHOEKO WHERE'D THAT ESPECIALLY FAGGOTFUL SURVEY OF COLORFUL QUESTIONS WONDER OFF TO?!!?


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> ^ The correct response is: Kori-flavored.
> 
> AND WTF SUZUHOEKO WHERE'D THAT ESPECIALLY FAGGOTFUL SURVEY OF COLORFUL QUESTIONS WONDER OFF TO?!!?



Damn.  Is there no hope for me?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 8, 2006)

Jink said:
			
		

> Damn.  Is there no hope for me?



Your avvie is incredibly cute. So maybe. Kokan, indeed. ^__^


----------



## Jink (Oct 8, 2006)

Subzero Scarlet said:
			
		

> Your avvie is incredibly cute. So maybe. Kokan, indeed. ^__^



 So theres hope for me in the faggotry kingdom afterall.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 9, 2006)

Dear Kori-kun,

Another name change?

On the subjects of mods and fire hydrants. I thought you were joking, but Reznor and Splintered both sent back positive (And very positive, respectfully) PMs. I was suprised, but in the good way, not in the way where you realize that you actually had an erection the _entire time_, but the type where you find ten dollars in you pants pocket. On that note though, I got _nothing_ back from Grrblt, whom I will forgive because I think he saw the going ons of this thread, _or_ Blue, whom I will _not_ forgive and is now my least favorite mod. I hope blue doesn't see this, because if I did it would _cut me to the core_. _I_ would probably cry.

Once again,
Slimscane

PS - Sorry I neglected posting in so long, not that it really matters, but I like to keep a fairly flowing stream of conversation in this thread.

edit - how embarasing is _this_!


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 9, 2006)

Dearest slimscane,

This is actually KK's thread. WhoreFag and I share _similar_ roles in the Kingdom of Faggotry, so I can _understand_ the confusion. What boggles my mind to _no_ end is the fact that I received _no_ such hydrant PM. Do you _wish_ for me to commit suicide via multithroating asphyxiation? For the current time being, I'll just sit in this corner and _wonder_ what my life would be like if hydrants populated my immediate psyche.

Truly,
KK

PS - Distance makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## slimscane (Oct 9, 2006)

Dear Kaga,

I can actually tell that now, boy was face red when I found _that_ out! It is because of the sheer amount of faggotry in the the thread titles, it is almost too much! 

I am sorry I sent you no hydrant, I would have sent them to every single mod, the only problem is that I only was told the favorite colors of a very select few, and I would _never_ send a mod a fire hydrant that wasn't in their favorite color!

BUT, if you could provide a complete list of every mods favorite color, I doubt this problem would ever occur again! I do have another question though, what makes you so much of a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? I've spoken in kori-kun's thread a good bit, so it is fairly evident to me why she is one, but appearantly you are the _biggest_ ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). How did this come to be?

Apologetically,
Slimscane


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Oct 9, 2006)

Do you rep your set because of your gang affiliations or do you have gang affiliations because you rep your set?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 9, 2006)

# Who makes the hotter seme, Byakuya or Renji?

# Who are your favourite manganime bishies?

# Who are your favourite manganime characters w/o penises?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 9, 2006)

What drew the mythical Occa into the open? D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 9, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:
			
		

> You devolved back into Kagakusha
> 
> Do I need to use another ice stone to evolve you again or is this form better?



No, I prefer this state. Retro is so in, this season. 



			
				slimscane said:
			
		

> Dear Kaga,
> 
> I can actually tell that now, boy was face red when I found that out! It is because of the sheer amount of faggotry in the the thread titles, it is almost too much!
> 
> ...



Dear slimscane,

It's quite alright. It happens often, something I may need to address on a larger scale. With respect to mod colors, this I _may_ be able to help you with. Personally, KK represents the color of Navy. Others' representations may take time to deduce but I'm _willing_ to trek across the forbidden borders, for you.

Why I constitute faggotry in endless amounts isn't _that_ much of a mystery. WhoreFag has learned everything from me; she's a prodigy of sorts. Whatever you see in her, multiply by a factor of one hundred, and that's me. You'll come to said realization sooner or later.

Always,
KK



> Do you rep your set because of your gang affiliations or do you have gang affiliations because you rep your set?



Do your ears hang low, do they wabble to and fro? D:



			
				Occalikeitbarebackutopia said:
			
		

> # Who makes the hotter seme, Byakuya or Renji?
> 
> Nii-sama wins this one. Though he's more of a clandestine seme, I find that to be more attractive in bed.
> 
> ...





			
				TPN said:
			
		

> What drew the mythical Occa into the open? D:



You're looking at him. 
And I caught that initial confusion! Kori wishes she were me!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 9, 2006)

Kagakusha said:
			
		

> And I caught that initial confusion! Kori wishes she were me!



Poor troubled child T___T


----------



## slimscane (Oct 10, 2006)

Dear KK,

For me? I feel so honored, you have gained favor in my book! So I got you a present:I was afraid that I was going to have to construct one for you, but I was lucky enough to find this one in the wild! (of the intarweb)

That is a butt load of faggoty!  Were you born that way, or did you have to train?

Sincerely,
Slimscane


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 11, 2006)

Dear slimscane,

I'm honoured by your _indredibly_ thoughtful gift. The navy in said gift is possibly one of the most vibrant I've seen to date. It seems like you've honed your intraw3b skillz to a fault. 

Butt load _indeed_!  Actually, I was born w/ a provincial, yet peculiar rainbow scar on my nono. My powers eminate from that source; aaaaaand you're probably contemplating a way to overthrow me as we speak. But, you see - I have _several_ unknown springs of gaiety within. Leading an entire civilization of faggotry is no joke.

Yours,
KK


----------



## Jink (Oct 16, 2006)

Kaga, why has your faggotry kingdom stopped being posted in? The faggothood won't fall will it?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 16, 2006)

Captain Kaga,

Just how drunk was Kori last night?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 16, 2006)

Jink said:


> Kaga, why has your faggotry kingdom stopped being posted in? The faggothood won't fall will it?



IT SHAN'T. *imbues w/ rainbow ponies*
There, now fetch me some Cabernet, poolboy. 



			
				TPN said:
			
		

> Captain Kaga,
> 
> Just how drunk was Kori last night?



Pink Private (),

Drunk enough to enlist her vaghole to the entire Swedish army. 
I helped though. So, no worries. 



			
				ULTIMATE WIN said:
			
		

> Dear God of inifite wisdom and leather g-strings.



Dearest Nymph of Catastrophic Cojones and Tantalizing Tatas.



> Something terrible has happened



OH SH- WHAT? DDD:



> ...so terrible infact that my fingers shake as I type this and my heart flutters like a trapped canary.



What on earth could have happened?! *tosses pro-v enriched hair to the right*



> "What on earth could have happened?!" I hear you cry as you toss your glossy pantene pro-v hair to one side.



O______O!



> Well I'll tell you.



Well I'm waiting.



> My closest and dearest friend Gordon has been kidnapped!!



...! Is he deliciously edible? Or edibly delicious?



> Here is a picture of Gordon:



HE EMBODIES BOTH. THIS IS TRAVESTY BEYOND DISBELIEF. :bounce



> I know where he is at least and I know he is safe for the time being but time will only tell. He has been captured some old women wearing curtains instead of dresses.



The fashion police are hurriedly tracking those vaginally infested thieves.  



> I would fight them for him but I'm scared they'll stab me with thier knitting needles, so instead I tried to reason with them and ask for him back.



WATCH OUT FOR THE AIDS! T____T



> They cackled hideously at me and said "Oh no! To get him back you must win him!!"



LIKE IN A DEATH MATCH? D:



> My heart skipped a beat I can tell you. What gauntlet of death were they about to put me through? How far would I have to go to see my precious Gordon again? Oh, dear Gordon I hope you're alright



*unzips pants*

Oh, hey what's up Suz, I'm reading your posts lols. 

Err continue! 



> But no, I do not face a gauntlet of death afterall. Instead I face a riddle. Which brings me to you my dear ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



RIDDLES ARE ACTUALLY SYNONYMOUS WITH 12 INCH MANMEAT SO IT'S LOGICAL.



> Please, somehow...answer this riddle and free my poor Gordon:



Oh, I'll answer the "riddle" ... in my mouth.



> HOW MENY BENZ IR IN JAR?!



Ha, simple actually. There's one BENZ. You see, the multitude of variable-colored BENZ are only representative of the initial BENZ, personified by that Blenderite disguised as a 5 year old girl. IT'S QUITE RATIONAL MY DEAR VENEREAL DISPENSER. 



> Please Gordon is waiting.



GO GET 'IM! And tell those wardrobe witches that curtains were fashionable LAST season. u_u



> Ps. Why did it take me this long to realise how awesome you are <3?



Why was I thinking the same? <3 ;down


----------



## Jink (Oct 16, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> IT SHAN'T. *imbues w/ rainbow ponies*
> There, now fetch me some Cabernet, poolboy.



Is this to your liking master?

​


----------



## Pretty_Vacant (Oct 17, 2006)

​


----------



## Moses (Oct 17, 2006)

which came first, the chicken, or the egg?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:


> The egg.
> 
> Eggs were around a long time before reptiles evolved into chickens.
> 
> ...



Ok how about this: What came first, the chicken or the chicken egg?


----------



## Havoc (Oct 18, 2006)

If the egg came first who laid it!?!?!  @_@


----------



## Havoc (Oct 18, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:


> By genetic mutation a non-chicken can lay a "chicken egg".
> 
> However a non-chicken egg cannot hatch a chicken. Otherwise it *would* be a chicken egg.



Marry me.   **


----------



## Ram (Oct 22, 2006)

Hello, I've seen you in the Blender. What made you start posting there, or did you become more active?


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 22, 2006)

Dear MOTHER JACK,

WHY DID YOU STICKY MY ASK THREAD AGAIN???!!?!??!!?!?!?!?! madmadmad

I OUGHT TO ROAST YOU IN YOUR MANJUICES AND TWIRL YOU OVER FLAMING HOMOSEXUALITY!!!!!

All the best, love you sweetie,
Icefaggot <3


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 22, 2006)

<3Haru said:


> Is this to your liking master?
> 
> ​



Well, it's lost its flavor now! Get me another!  

Re: chicken/egg ordeal - I agree w/ everything Suz said. 



			
				ram said:
			
		

> Hello, I've seen you in the Blender. What made you start posting there, or did you become more active?



Well, when we decided to create the Blender, I was one of the few who were vehemently against it. I thought it'd be pretty useless, but I was somewhat wrong. A few of the other staff members partake in Blender fun regularly, so I decided it'd be a recreational activity to join in on. 



			
				^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) n' a Half said:
			
		

> Dear MOTHER JACK,
> 
> WHY DID YOU STICKY MY ASK THREAD AGAIN???!!?!??!!?!?!?!?!
> 
> ...



Dearest Mother Goose,

BECAUSE THE FAGGOTRY CANNOT DWINDLE IN ITS MOST PROMINENT HOUR!!    

Second part sounds good, though. D:

Hearts and faggotful kisses,
KayGay <3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 22, 2006)

OMFG, why are you quoting me? D:

Thanks by the way ^_______________^


----------



## Jink (Oct 22, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> Well, it's lost its flavor now! Get me another!



That's not my fault. 

​


----------



## Ram (Oct 24, 2006)

Kagakusha, do you like me or do you hate my guts? I need to know.


----------



## Hell Fire (Oct 24, 2006)

can i have a longer penis:?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 24, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> OMFG, why are you quoting me? D:
> 
> Thanks by the way ^_______________^



YOUR WELCOME  [color=[b][/b]"RealMagenta"]^_____________^[/color]



			
				Jink said:
			
		

> That's not my fault.



Well, then whose fault is it? MINE? BAD POOLBOY!  



			
				ram said:
			
		

> Kagakusha, do you like me or do you hate my guts? I need to know.



Neither, seeing as that I barely know you. I guess I need to lurk moar. 



			
				Hell Fire said:
			
		

> can i have a longer penis:?



I only dispense those on the weekends.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Oct 24, 2006)

What's better; Disney or Warner Bros. ? O:


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 24, 2006)

love apparently conquers all, so go with wisdom. O_o


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you plan to become a Blender regular?


----------



## Barinax (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you plan to blend a regular-sized...


----------



## Jink (Oct 24, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> Well, then whose fault is it? MINE? BAD POOLBOY!



Please don't beat me again.


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 25, 2006)

Suzuhiko said:


> Here are your first set of doors. Choose carefully



I'm incredibly excited to partake in another homofilled adventure; it's been a while since I rescued a helpless furry!
And for my first move, I obviously choose Fame. 



MitsukiShiroi said:


> What's better; Disney or Warner Bros. ? O:



Disney - hands down. I'm an absolute DisneyFag. <3



Donkey Show said:


> love apparently conquers all, so go with wisdom. O_o



XDDDD

Maybe for my next trap. >,>



Waffletime! said:


> Do you plan to become a Blender regular?



Not before I destroy it. 



Mwu La Fllaga said:


> Do you plan to blend a regular-sized...



I don't do regular-sized. D:



<3Haru said:


> Please don't beat me again.



*pets* ... *WITH A STICK*


----------



## Raspeh (Oct 25, 2006)

I was going to ask some off-the-wall or witty question that these threads usually require, but instead, heres my two-part question

Do you use MSN? If not, can I have your regular email?


Wow, that sounds uber creepy  yuhm.... k i'ma introduce myself, that's way too awkward

I've been around these forums for almost two years now, but haven't posted much. I'm shy and prefer to read  

But today I decided I want to actually connect with someone, and this is my way of doing it. I think you're a good candidate.

Anyhoo... This is much longer than I intended. PM me or something if you want, I won't bug you if not


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 25, 2006)

Raspeh said:


> I was going to ask some off-the-wall or witty question that these threads usually require, but instead, heres my two-part question
> 
> Do you use MSN? If not, can I have your regular email?



I usually prefer not to advertise my MSN; though I suppose it wouldn't hurt. Go to PM. 



> Wow, that sounds uber creepy  yuhm.... k i'ma introduce myself, that's way too awkward
> 
> I've been around these forums for almost two years now, but haven't posted much. I'm shy and prefer to read



Ha, a fellow long-time NF member. It's been a while since NF's inception, hasn't it?  
And it's much more efficient to post with clarity and conviction than to lead a post-count-whore mission. Quality, not quantity. 



> But today I decided I want to actually connect with someone, and this is my way of doing it. I think you're a good candidate.
> 
> Anyhoo... This is much longer than I intended. PM me or something if you want, I won't bug you if not



D:

I feel unduly honored. ^^


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 25, 2006)

Kagakusha, I've never talken to you on aim or msn either.
I feel I have a void in my heart because of it.

And my msn is broked. ._.


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 25, 2006)

the hero complex said:


> Kagakusha, I've never talken to you on aim or msn either.
> I feel I have a void in my heart because of it.
> 
> And my msn is broked. ._.



AIM's on display for everyone. Feel free to take advantage of me use at will. 
What happened to your MSN?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

been here since December kaga and i doubt i ever said hello  to you.   shame on me 

i will now though 

*waves* hi kaga!

as for a question ummmm

who is your favorite bleach character? ya i know kinda lame but i will think up good ones sometimes just not now its almost 3 am :sweat


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 25, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> AIM's on display for everyone. Feel free to take advantage of me use at will.
> What happened to your MSN?



/adds to aim

I don't know, it was fine and then it magically stopped working. ._.
It doesn't let me add/ or let people add me. 
It makes me sad.


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> been here since December kaga and i doubt i ever said hello  to you.   shame on me
> 
> i will now though
> 
> ...



Another ancient of NF! 

Mm, well essentially every male character makes chibi KK happy. 
I'm currently donning a Byaku@Nii-sama av. since he makes me feel warm/fuzzy/multi-colored aneurisms at random intervals and such. 
Though, on the whole, I'd have to say Ishida is the pinnacle of awesomeness and all that is rainbow sprinkes. I empathize with his plight and his character is endearing to say the least. ^^



the hero complex said:


> /adds to aim
> 
> I don't know, it was fine and then it magically stopped working. ._.
> It doesn't let me add/ or let people add me.
> It makes me sad.



*kicks MSN moguls* >(


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

lol any male char? lol nice . Ishida eh? ya hes cool and had alot of funny moments in bleach 

i think i been here to long since the last forums and since september with this one lol.

o one more thing before i go study then off to bed well 2 questions

who is the gal in my avy! and what kind of pop tarts should i eat in the morning, strawberry or chocolate or should i just go for a raisanbrand bar?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> o one more thing before i go study then off to bed well 2 questions
> 
> who is the gal in my avy! and what kind of pop tarts should i eat in the morning, strawberry or chocolate or should i just go for a raisanbrand bar?



Nuuuuuuuuuuuuu I've seen that av. possibly 109138 times and I was never sure where it originated.  Enlighten me? 
Raisin bran = love. OR just eat 'em all! XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 25, 2006)

heheh, Its Tokhia Mai from Mai hime! the episode that this avy is from is from the first sepcial episode after the series is over! 


raisin brand eh? i will do that or i could eat them all depends how hungry i am when i wake up!  though if i eat them all i really need milk with it! but i will keep the raisin brand as a first !


well i am off to bed now bye bye


----------



## Jink (Oct 25, 2006)

Kaga, how can I increase my faggotry level? I must surpass 9000.


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 25, 2006)

<3Haru said:


> Kaga, how can I increase my faggotry level? I must surpass 9000.



DBZ PRON!


----------



## Jink (Oct 25, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> DBZ PRON!



This will increase my level?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 25, 2006)

<3Haru said:


> This will increase my level?



Exponentially.


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Oct 25, 2006)

Dear Eduring Plethora of Astounding Faggotry,

WHICH OF THESE SOUND SEXIER?

DONG
PUCKERED CORNHOLE
HONEYPOT

AND WHY?! 

Lavishing love and delicious delicacies at your feet,
Icefaggot


----------



## Jink (Oct 25, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> Exponentially.



I'll get right on it!


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 25, 2006)

how do i become mod?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Oct 25, 2006)

How doo i bcum sadmin?

sushi or ramen?

tushie or hymen?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 25, 2006)

Assuming God is infinite, and the universe is infinite and time is infinite would you go to bed with me?


----------



## Freija (Oct 25, 2006)

Why do you hate me ?


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 27, 2006)

Grrblt said:


> how do i become mod?





occasionalutopia said:


> How doo i bcum sadmin?
> 
> sushi or ramen?
> 
> tushie or hymen?


Scratch that, how do *I* become sadmin?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 27, 2006)

Icefag Raconteur said:


> Dear Eduring Plethora of Astounding Faggotry,
> 
> WHICH OF THESE SOUND SEXIER?
> 
> ...



Dearest Endearing Profusion of Assimilating Gaiety,

UM. HONEYPOT. BECAUSE - EVERYONE WANTS TO EXPERIMENT W/ KK'S HONEPOT. D:

Luxurious lexicons and raunchy debauchery in your vaghole,
KK <3



Jink said:


> I'll get right on it!



Any new developments? 



Grrblt said:


> how do i become mod?



Bend over. D:



occasionalutopia said:


> How doo i bcum sadmin?
> 
> joo need to lower urself to mbastard's level of assholishness then tazmo will respek u and maek u sssadmin lolols
> 
> ...





The Pink Ninja said:


> Assuming God is infinite, and the universe is infinite and time is infinite would you go to bed with me?



I've booked you for next Thursday.



Freija said:


> Why do you hate me ?



Because you lack ... humor. 



Grrblt said:


> Scratch that, how do *I* become sadmin?



Bend over. Again. D:


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 27, 2006)

Bending over twice gets me sadminship? Oh yeah you can  all you want


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> I've booked you for next Thursday.



WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED OF THIS?

Kaga, what keeps you away the best; a clove of vagina or fat so thick it can stop a bullet?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 27, 2006)

Grrblt said:


> Bending over twice gets me sadminship? Oh yeah you can  all you want



*commences* 



The Pink Ninja said:


> WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED OF THIS?



You were; you have an entire week to prepare. 



			
				Pink said:
			
		

> Kaga, what keeps you away the best; a clove of vagina or fat so thick it can stop a bullet?



T_T

If I were forced to choose, then the ... the latter.  [/dreams shattered]


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> You were; you have an entire week to prepare.



That is... a good point actually.



> T_T
> 
> If I were forced to choose, then the ... the latter.  [/dreams shattered]



Damm, carrying an insta-fatsuit with me everywhere I go is much harder.

Kaga-dono, everyone on the forum is treating me as if I was a cool, great, intelligent and attractive guy.

Anymore And I may start to believe it myself. Can you help me keep my grip on reality?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 27, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Damm, carrying an insta-fatsuit with me everywhere I go is much harder.







			
				Pink said:
			
		

> Kaga-dono, everyone on the forum is treating me as if I was a cool, great, intelligent and attractive guy.
> 
> Anymore And I may start to believe it myself. Can you help me keep my grip on reality?



*grips* 

Though, I think they're helping you keep a grip on reality already.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 27, 2006)

AH HOMECOMING IS TOMORROWZ.

I'm seeing Saw III tonight, yay. ^_____^

QUESTION: Um.... DO YOU WANT AN AVA?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 27, 2006)

PenaltyLife said:


> AH HOMECOMING IS TOMORROWZ.
> 
> I'm seeing Saw III tonight, yay. ^_____^
> 
> QUESTION: Um.... DO YOU WANT AN AVA?



Our Homecoming was last week. Have fun. ^^

AND OMGTWTFGEUYEWKF(*up @ Saw3; I didn't know it was being released so soon. I can't wait to see it!

YESPLZ!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


>



SHOOP DA WHOOP!



> *grips*
> 
> Though, I think they're helping you keep a grip on reality already.



They secretly hate me?

Or they're flaming me behind my back?


----------



## ninamori (Oct 27, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> Our Homecoming was last week. Have fun. ^^
> 
> AND OMGTWTFGEUYEWKF(*up @ Saw3; I didn't know it was being released so soon. I can't wait to see it!
> 
> YESPLZ!


It came out TODAAAI. And I'm only goin' 'cause the Haunted Forest got rained out. 

OKAY I'LL MAKE YOU ONE. 8D


----------



## Grrblt (Oct 27, 2006)

Hey how do you do those Objection! haxxors? I need to know so I can be cool like you!


----------



## ninamori (Oct 27, 2006)

It's not very good.

lol, accidental blue. It barfed slurpie all over itself. Poor panda.


----------



## Astronaut (Oct 27, 2006)

Dearest Kaga,
I feel bad now because I look at my computer screen and I see that you are signed on.
And I wish a great deal to talk to you, but I can't think of a topic to talk about.

T___________________T


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 27, 2006)

Dear Kagakusha, 

Do you like Hello KittY?


----------



## Freija (Oct 28, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> Because you lack ... humor.


i see D:....


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 29, 2006)

Grrblt said:


> Hey how do you do those Objection! haxxors? I need to know so I can be cool like you!



Pfft! Get your own 1337 h4xx0rz! *punts* **



PenaltyLife said:


> It's not very good.
> 
> lol, accidental blue. It barfed slurpie all over itself. Poor panda.



Me likes. ^__^



the hero complex said:


> Dearest Kaga,
> I feel bad now because I look at my computer screen and I see that you are signed on.
> And I wish a great deal to talk to you, but I can't think of a topic to talk about.
> 
> T___________________T



DDDDD:

You should never feel a need to be interesting or entertaining! I'd be more than glad to spew randomosities with you at any time. XD



Waffletime! said:


> Dear Kagakusha,
> 
> Do you like Hello KittY?



Hay sup.

Not really. Well, a little. Okay, they're my wallpaper. 



Suzuhiko said:


> Congratulations you have picked a right door!
> 
> You continue will all three lives intact.
> 
> ...



HOLY **** ON A **** SANDWICH! I'm an anomaly. Now what? 



			
				Results said:
			
		

> My score on The Am I An Alien Test:
> 
> Human...I think.
> (You scored 33 Differentiation, 60 Abnormal Logic, and 40 Mild Insanity!)
> ...


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 29, 2006)

What does your custom user title say?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 29, 2006)

Vaizard Hirako said:


> What does your custom user title say?



Panda! Feels good to comprehend hiragana/katakana now.


----------



## ninamori (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh noes, my sister wasn't lying when she said I was from Jupiter when I was in second grade. 

100% Alien!!
You scored 60 Differentiation, 60 Abnormal Logic, and 73 Mild Insanity!
You're a total alien! You were raised in a bionic pod and sent down to earth to perform experiments on unsuspecting members of the public. All hail the invaders >=).



My test tracked 3 variables How you compared to other people your age and gender:


    	You scored higher than 99% on Differentiation

    	You scored higher than 99% on Abnormal Logic

    	You scored higher than 99% on Mild Insanity


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2006)

Why didn't I get a reply? 

Reply or Vagina KK, your choice


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 29, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why didn't I get a reply?
> 
> Reply or Vagina KK, your choice



I thought it was a rhetorical question. :I



The Pink Ninja said:


> SHOOP DA WHOOP!
> 
> They secretly hate me?
> 
> Or they're flaming me behind my back?



WHY IS ONE MUTUALLY EXCLUSIVE FROM THE OTHER? BOTH. THERE.  **


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2006)

*Plays World of Warcraft and eats caek while crying* 

You you rather be the sexer or the sexee?


----------



## Kagakusha (Oct 29, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Plays World of Warcraft and eats caek while crying*
> 
> You you rather be the sexer or the sexee?



The ultimate seme/uke paradox. I was actually *just* discussing w/ a friend the categories I place different guys into. It's all very complex. But, on the whole, I'd say sexee.


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 29, 2006)

can you break down that kana for me, please, sir?


----------



## Waffletime! (Oct 29, 2006)

How long are you gonna have that avatar?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 29, 2006)

What is this faggotry?
Boobs are touching! That's gay!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2006)

Kitty tolerates buttsechs?


----------



## Mukuro (Oct 30, 2006)

now you've changed your custom user text what does it say? and who's the guy in the avy?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 30, 2006)

Kaga, for our Thursday session what would you like me to wear? I can easily get anything you like. Also is there anythign else you like em to do to prepare?


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Kitty tolerates buttsechs?



Leave kitty out of our sexcapades. 



Luppi said:


> now you've changed your custom user text what does it say? and who's the guy in the avy?



It's Urahara Kisuke @ Bleach character of ultimate win. 

*Spoiler*: _Bleach spoiler_ 



First Kanji character = tai, second Kanji character = cho. Minimal spoiler for those who can read Kanji. >_>; XD






The Pink Ninja said:


> Kaga, for our Thursday session what would you like me to wear? I can easily get anything you like. Also is there anythign else you like em to do to prepare?



Ah, well it's finally Thursday, in my time zone anway lols. I think the essence of our sexcapade should highlight three themes: pink, caek, and torture for more than obvious reasons. Thus, purchase the most extravagant, grandiose caek you can find, wear your tightest pink briefs, hope into the caek, and ship yourself to me. Upon finding this caek, I will initiate vore. Now, I'm no voraphile, even though the latter might unequivocally prove otherwise. Upon being eaten, jump out of the caek w/ a look of astonishment, bewildered more so than anything. Begin BDSM sequence, at which point I will drop my drawers and howl like no one's business. Oh right - bring a leather whip. And cloth pins. And rope. And some enemas. All pink. The rest shall ensue when you arrive.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kaga, what should I feed my dog for breakfast tomorrow morning?


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

Svenjamin said:


> Kaga, what should I feed my dog for breakfast tomorrow morning?



Certainly, not your balls. Those are mine.


----------



## Naruto_Rasengan_ (Nov 2, 2006)

vanh said:


> why did you make this thread ?


yeah why did you make this thread ?


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

Naruto_Rasengan_ said:


> yeah why did you make this thread ?



See: the one and only luminescence this forum has to offer. 

In all seriousness, I rode the trend wave after Vash created the first Ask Thread a while back. Though, this thread has been resurrected like five times. XD;


----------



## Loki (Nov 2, 2006)

Naruto_Rasengan_ said:


> yeah why did you make this thread ?





vanh said:


> why did you make this thread ?



As you can see this question was alredy asked.

my question;Should i go and wach all naruto episodes agein,and then read the mangas?
Ti'll my eye balls turne red..;D


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

-=LOki=- said:


> my question;Should i go and wach all naruto episodes agein,and then read the mangas?
> Ti'll my eye balls turne red..;D



Though everyone assumes I know everything there is to know about the Naruto manga, I actually joined NF as an anime-only admirer. XD;

I think you should hit the gym instead. :3


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 2, 2006)

Why should _I_ ask _you_ a question? D=


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

Kurairu said:


> Why should _I_ ask _you_ a question? D=



D:

Well, logic dictates that that you'd ask _me_ a question due to the fact that it's _my_ Ask Thread. Though ... I'm feeling much more inclined to ask you a question now. HEY!


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 2, 2006)

Well then perhaps you should =o


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

Kurairu said:


> Well then perhaps you should =o



# Your user name originated from: a manga subplot? an anime series? careful forethought?

# Is that who I think it is in your av/sig theme? 

# Favorite anime/manga character? Male? Female? Inanimate? Why and where?

# Peanut butter ice cream or peanut butter sandwich?

That's about it for now.


----------



## Kurairu (Nov 2, 2006)

# Your user name originated from: a manga subplot? an anime series? careful forethought?
--It's my middle name in Kanji...or something =D Clair. So...careful forethought, I guess.

# Is that who I think it is in your av/sig theme? 
--xD Near from Death Note.

# Favorite anime/manga character? Male? Female? Inanimate? Why and where?
--Hrm...I'd have to say Near x3 Prolly cause he's always talking so intricately while playing with legos and action figures.

# Peanut butter ice cream or peanut butter sandwich?
--D= I have to _choose_?! I'm gonna say peanut butter sandwich though. I haven't even had peanut butter ice cream in a long time =o



AND, I'd like to ask you...

--Where is your name derived from?

--Who is that in your avatar? =o -guessing Kisuke Urahara-


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

Kurairu said:


> --It's my middle name in Kanji...or something =D Clair. So...careful forethought, I guess.



Oh I see. XDDDDDDDD
Though I have to admit, _Kurairu_ sounds a lot cooler than _Kureeru_, which is the actual Japanization of Clair (see: クレール). ^_^



> AND, I'd like to ask you...
> 
> --Where is your name derived from?
> 
> --Who is that in your avatar? =o -guessing Kisuke Urahara-



--_Kagakusha_ translates to _Scientist_ which stems from the word _kagaku_ or _science_. 

--You are correct! It's Kisuke in all his bishi glory.


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 2, 2006)

What question would you most like me to ask you?


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

Svenjamin said:


> What question would you most like me to ask you?



*[CENSORED]*  **


----------



## Svenjamin (Nov 2, 2006)

If you insist!

KagaKusha... [CENSORED]?


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

Svenjamin said:


> If you insist!
> 
> KagaKusha... [CENSORED]?




*Spoiler*: __ 



*EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS EATS*


 
>__<


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 2, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> Ah, well it's finally Thursday, in my time zone anway lols. I think the essence of our sexcapade should highlight three themes: pink, caek, and torture for more than obvious reasons. Thus, purchase the most extravagant, grandiose caek you can find, wear your tightest pink briefs, hope into the caek, and ship yourself to me. Upon finding this caek, I will initiate vore. Now, I'm no voraphile, even though the latter might unequivocally prove otherwise. Upon being eaten, jump out of the caek w/ a look of astonishment, bewildered more so than anything. Begin BDSM sequence, at which point I will drop my drawers and howl like no one's business. Oh right - bring a leather whip. And cloth pins. And rope. And some enemas. All pink. The rest shall ensue when you arrive.



That's is so hawt D:

I'll do it straight away... so long as you don't howl. I hate that. I prefer dirty talk


----------



## Blue (Nov 2, 2006)

Dear KK: I think you should ask Suz to send you some of her Japanese lessons. What do you think?

Also, use the avatar my poor ailing seme made you while putting off studying for a test she had in 3 hours or I will kill you with fire.


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 2, 2006)

Blue said:


> Dear KK: I think you should ask Suz to send you some of her Japanese lessons. What do you think?



I enjoy the torturous wonders of Japanese conversation, dialogue, and writing every day, several hours a day. I'm not so sure I need more of it, though I appreciate all the help I can get. ^o^



> Also, use the avatar my poor ailing seme made you while putting off studying for a test she had in 3 hours or I will kill you with fire.



Done. >______>;


----------



## Mukuro (Nov 2, 2006)

alright...new name and new avy? what does it all mean?


----------



## occasionalutopia (Nov 2, 2006)

It means he has arrived. At extreme heights of fat.girthed.tree. Please find glaring phallic reference among mildly amusing phonetic play on derogatory homosexual reference yourselves.

_Dear Jakku,

Out of curiosity, what av were you using before Dan threatened to kill you if you didn't use the homotastic av I made you?

xoxo Mel_


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 3, 2006)

His new username is the expression he pulled when he saw me naked


----------



## Mat?icha (Nov 5, 2006)

dunno if already asked.
why do u have different letters from different langs in ur nick?

is it that u know those langs?


----------



## WolfKiDD (Nov 5, 2006)

Lol the A from BORдt! XD


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 5, 2006)

Luppi said:


> alright...new name and new avy? what does it all mean?



It means:



occasionalutopia said:


> It means he has arrived. At extreme heights of fat.girthed.tree. Please find glaring phallic reference among mildly amusing phonetic play on derogatory homosexual reference yourselves.



I couldn't have said it better myself. XD;



			
				Mel-chan said:
			
		

> _Dear Jakku,
> 
> Out of curiosity, what av were you using before Dan threatened to kill you if you didn't use the homotastic av I made you?
> 
> xoxo Mel_



_Dear MeruMeru,

'Twas Kisuke @ pinnacle of extreme secks and bishiness that you made for me some time back. They're both incredibly homotastic though. So, all's well. 

xxxx Midori-chan_



The Pink Ninja said:


> His new username is the expression he pulled when he saw me naked



It was something more akin to: >__>; 



Clod said:


> dunno if already asked.
> why do u have different letters from different langs in ur nick?
> is it that u know those langs?



Occa likes to beat dead horses It's an incredibly trite meme is all. XD

The basis of the meme is the utilization of the Japanese phrase "kita" which translates to "I have come or arrived" in this specific context. "Kita" has other meanings, but this one fits really well w/ the meme. XD



WolfKiDD said:


> Lol the A from BORдt! XD



Indeed @д@


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Nov 5, 2006)

What is the exact numerical amount of blonde jokes on the internet?

There is a guy named John Doe listed in my phone book, are his checks ever accepted?


When will a new Priest and a Rabbi joke come out?


They say man cannot live off bread alone, but what Breadfruit?


Over 80% of the human population has psycological or emotianal problems.
so wouldnt it  be easier to put everyone without mental or emotional problems on medication?



Do you have a map to atlantis?



Whats your middle name?



Why is the sky blue when space is endless darkness?




Why are star trek fans so pathetic?



Did you take that "what FF character are you quiz"?



If so, what your result?




Pick a number:

1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9


----------



## Justin (Nov 7, 2006)

*SO U R A GUY*

So your a guy but you said you are a queen!?!?!?!?!
And also do the english have a 4th of July?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 8, 2006)

what questions should i ask thee?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 8, 2006)

You are evil and you are gonna fry on the chair for it!

anyways, 

1. favorite movie(s)
2. kristin kreuk or clark's mom? (smallvile)
3. heaven-blue or bloord-red?
4. do you hate me? 
5. love me?
6. get in mah bella!?
7. Sup?


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Nov 8, 2006)

what if i ask none of those 7 on purpose?  (not that you would care anyway )

hmm lets see trendwhoring=yay or nay?


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 8, 2006)

Lord_Amesius said:


> What is the exact numerical amount of blonde jokes on the internet?
> 
> Approximately threeve.
> 
> ...



5.5! Do I win? D:



Justin said:


> So your a guy but you said you are a queen!?!?!?!?!
> And also do the english have a 4th of July?



Whoever said I was male? BLASPHEMERS TO THE UTMOST HETEROSEXUAL DEGREE AND THE ENGLISH ARE NOT INDEPENDENT HENCE THEY LACK A DAY OF INDEPENDENCE THEREFORE MY REASONING IS SOUND  



Cyborg Superman said:


> what questions should i ask thee?



You just did. 



The Jackal Experience said:


> You are evil and you are gonna fry on the chair for it!
> 
> anyways,
> 
> ...



Hay sup.



Cyborg Superman said:


> what if i ask none of those 7 on purpose?  (not that you would care anyway)
> 
> hmm lets see trendwhoring=yay or nay?



Trendwhoring tastefully = undeniable win.


----------



## Lord_Amesius (Nov 8, 2006)

> Kagakusha wrote
> 
> .5! Do I win?




im sorry the number we were looking for was 3. Thats 3, sorry.

But you can have a complimentary breakfast!!

Look in a box of cereal notice that is full of edible goodness, pour into a bowl, add milk and whoila!!

Your free breakfast, compliments of me!! No thanks are neccesary, though they are reccomended.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Nov 8, 2006)

> 4. do you hate me?
> 
> No! D:


then why ya wanna smex me by the river anymore? 

... gringo. >(


----------



## ninamori (Nov 8, 2006)

hay jacko i love you. <3

OMG.

Que'shon: DO YOU LIKE HOUSE? *goes to watch in naow*


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2006)

Your wrong whoever said independce day it comes after the 3rd DUH!!!!


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 14, 2006)

1. Does KK have MSN? O:

2. Does KK have a job? O:

3. Does KK enjoy porn? O:

4. Does KK like sushi? O:

[/end ridiculous questions]


----------



## Kagakusha (Nov 14, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> then why ya wanna smex me by the river anymore?
> 
> ... gringo. >(



G...gringo!? :S *sobs*



Ninamori said:


> hay jacko i love you. <3
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Que'shon: DO YOU LIKE HOUSE? *goes to watch in naow*



Hay sup. 
Hrm, actually I don't. >_>; *hides*
Though, I'm a Grey's fanatic. Does that count? XD



MitsukiShiroi said:


> 1. Does KK have MSN? O:
> 
> Yup. ^_^ **
> 
> ...



Depends on the composition of said sushi. I'm not into raw fish on the whole. But I'll give anything a first try. 

[/end ridiculous answers]


----------



## ninamori (Nov 14, 2006)

Light said:


> Hay sup.
> Hrm, actually I don't. >_>; *hides*
> Though, I'm a Grey's fanatic. Does that count? XD


I've never seen Grey's Anatomy... Or whatever it's called. <____< I trust it's good, though.

And it's okay that you don't like House. Too many people on this forum randomly got hooked, but it's getting worse and worse each week. xD I actually prefer Bones now. O:


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 15, 2006)

Ridiculous question, part two. 

How gay are you really?  I demand proof and a lengthy essay of at least 20 words. mad


----------



## Kaki (Nov 15, 2006)

why is ninamori fuking wiht my head?

Tournesol takes 3x Gemsteel, 3x Empyreal Soul and 3x Serpentairus.

Gemesteels take 1 Scarletite, 2 Damascus Steels and 2 Hell-Gates Flame

Empyreal Soul takes 1 Soul Powder, 2 Wargod's Ban and 1 High Arcana.

Serpentairus takes 4 Snake Skin, 2 Seroent Eyes and 1 High Arcana.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, second question of the day D:!

When choosing between a black silk scarf or a black and gray cotton one, which one should a girl choose when wearing a black sweater.

And I demand beauty-tips for Mario.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Nov 15, 2006)

What happened on the last episode of Gantz?? do u know I cant find the last episode


----------



## Barinax (Nov 25, 2006)

Raito Gai or Triple L?


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 2, 2006)

Ninamori said:


> I've never seen Grey's Anatomy... Or whatever it's called. <____< I trust it's good, though.
> 
> And it's okay that you don't like House. Too many people on this forum randomly got hooked, but it's getting worse and worse each week. xD I actually prefer Bones now. O:



I'm not sure why but Dr. House _really_ irks me, to such an extent I hope he dies of lung cancer soon. D:



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Ridiculous question, part two.
> 
> How gay are you really?  I demand proof and a lengthy essay of at least 20 words.



NO! I demand that YOU write an essay about ME.  
For proof, I'll send you my Bookmarks. 



Kakihara said:


> why is ninamori fuking wiht my head?



'Tis her specialty.



> Tournesol takes 3x Gemsteel, 3x Empyreal Soul and 3x Serpentairus.
> 
> Gemesteels take 1 Scarletite, 2 Damascus Steels and 2 Hell-Gates Flame
> 
> ...



I ... have no idea what you just said. :S BUT IT SOUNDS HOT! 



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Oh, second question of the day D:!
> 
> When choosing between a black silk scarf or a black and gray cotton one, which one should a girl choose when wearing a black sweater.
> 
> And I demand beauty-tips for Mario.



Depends on the sweater's material, but I'd definitely have to choose the latter one. The former wouldn't blend AT ALL w/ a sweater of almost any fabric. XD

You don't need beauty tips, gorgeous. :3 *PM's Mario XD



Neji_WinsAll said:


> What happened on the last episode of Gantz?? do u know I cant find the last episode



Haven't the slightest clue, sorry. Though, I think THC might know. 



Deaf Kisame/Fiddlestix said:


> Raito Gai or Triple L?



Raito. Hands down. Though Gai is a close second lols.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 2, 2006)

Light said:


> NO! I demand that YOU write an essay about ME.
> For proof, I'll send you my Bookmarks.



I finished the essay 



			
				The Essay said:
			
		

> Kaga wins. Insert eighteen unnecessary words here to compliment KK.



Ya like?

And I approve of this evidence you speak of.


----------



## Barinax (Dec 2, 2006)

Light said:


> Raito. Hands down. Though Gai is a close second lols.



Righto, guy! 

...D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 2, 2006)

Deputy Myself said:


> Could you rate the following on a scale of 1 to 10?
> 
> - Justin Timberlake
> 
> ...



The weather where I live is pretty sporadic, but I love my campus and its environmental quirks. 8. ^^


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 2, 2006)

Deputy Myself said:


> heh nice answers  Sorry to hear about the keyboard though, and the Funghi Pizza, I love that
> 
> alright then, same joke, but new things to rate:
> 
> ...



Global epidemics are not cool. D: Zeros.

My MSN's acting buggy; sorry for signing off. >:3


----------



## Azure Ihrat (Dec 2, 2006)

Dear Mr. Luscious

If you to be a superhero, what would be your moniker, costume of choice, and catchphrase?

What would be your power levels?

In any given thread, would you be able to thoroughly pwn your opponent 70% of the time, sans preptime?

Why occasionalmyopia?

Much adoration,

Icefaggot <3


----------



## Barinax (Dec 2, 2006)

What is your favourite NF smiley?

What is your favourite MSN smiley?

If you could fly, where would you go?

If you could learn any language with 8 hours of sleep, what would you learn?

If you had a Death Note, what would you do?

If you had a Birth Note, what would you do?

What is your favourite food?

Where do you buy your groceries?

Do you look up to someone?

What would you name your child or, if you do have one, what are the names? One for a boy and one for a girl.

And... what do you think of Henry Ford?


----------



## Cuivreries (Dec 5, 2006)

_Light_ , these are my questions :

Does anyone really know what time it is ?

Where's _Waldo_ ? 

Where in the world is Carmen Sandiego ? Also , if she was a man , would her name be _Carmine Sandiego_ ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2006)

Can anyone play guitar?

What do think about me learning Japanese?

Hats?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 16, 2006)

Why is it taking you so damm long to answer my questions?

And how do I get a thread like this?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 16, 2006)

Dear K[squared],

Where the fuck are you!?!?!?! You didn't show up at my birthday bash. And neither did your flying boyfriend. 

Depressed & forlorn, Laur-the-whore.


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 17, 2006)

Gomen, minna! T__T
I'm currently on break from uni. I'm elated to be home for an entire month. I'll be somewhat scarce, but I'll still be around! Keep the questions comin' - I'll be sure to respond soon enough! XD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 17, 2006)

Will you miss me?


----------



## Sakura (Dec 18, 2006)

How about taking me with you?


----------



## Kurosaki (Dec 21, 2006)

If you could redo a moment in your life, what would it be?
Is snow necessary or is it just there?
What is the most important trait for a person to have?
If time travel was possible, you went back to visit your ancestors and one of them ended up having the hots for you, what would you do?
If you could visit any place in the world, where would you like to go?
Winter, Spring, Summer, or Fall which is the best season?
They say that the road to hell is paved with good intentions. Is this true?


----------



## Moses (Dec 28, 2006)

Why did you give me *this* avatar?!


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok, it's time to cease the lazyness and initiate MISSION RESPONSE! 



Lord Vetinari said:


> tis okay
> 
> you want me to post a new list?



You're not here now; it makes KK sad. T_T 



Paracetamol Boy said:


> Dear Mr. Luscious
> 
> If you to be a superhero, what would be your moniker, costume of choice, and catchphrase?
> 
> ...



Dearest Dastardly Dragqueen,

What an interestingly gay query!

Moniker - DIVA
Costume - Purple thong w/ ferret shawl wrapped around the head; six inch high heels at all crime scenes.
Catch phrase - DIVA LIIIIIIIIIIIKE! *only applicable when offenders are male*

I sorta wish I had enough PS skills to construct one of those power level diagrams. Sadly, I don't. But, I think DIVA's greatest power is her power of seduction. Fuck the ensuing crime. Literally!

70%!? You're being quite generous. And I think a large part of the reason is my sidekick's ability to assist! And that be ye! I expect you to respond w/ a moniker-costume-power bit in sequence! 

Honestly ... occasional myopia is no laughing matter! Except on the internets. Hence, the creation + utter boredom from the real world.

Lovingly, 
DIVA 



Shota-kun said:


> What is your favourite NF smiley?
> 
> What is your favourite MSN smiley?
> 
> ...



# Fav. NF smiley has to be: 

# Fav. NF smiley = :bounce >:3

# If I had the power of flight, I'd fly to S. Africa And Masia daily so that I could molest enjoy the company of a certain few. XD 

# Japanese, hands down. Though I'm in the process of learning it, this'd be much easier. :3

# Gah, interesting question. Play w/ my Death God :3 Instill my own sense of justice unto the world of course! 

# How ... would that work? '___'; XD

# Fav. food = broccoli. And I'm dead serious. 

# From the market a few blocks away from home. 

# Christopher Reeve.

# Well, I don't have children currently. BUT ... ! Boy = Joshua; Girl = Michelle.

# I'm not into necrophilia. :<



Renaissance Manhattanite said:


> _Light_ , these are my questions :
> 
> Does anyone really know what time it is ?
> 
> ...



Hint: I have really large pants. And yes! Your brilliant deduction sounds solid to me. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> Can anyone play guitar?
> 
> What do think about me learning Japanese?
> 
> Hats?



# Sure! If you put your mind to it and you're passionate about it, why not?

# Splendid idea. Then we can elope to Japan and have many, many sleepless nights at one or several male brothels.

# Drats.



The Pink Ninja said:


> Why is it taking you so damm long to answer my questions?
> 
> Sorry, I just came.
> 
> And how do I get a thread like this?



Just continue sleeping your way to the top, kid. You're doing a fine job at it, too. :3



Sakura said:


> Dear K[squared],
> 
> Where the fuck are you!?!?!?! You didn't show up at my birthday bash. And neither did your flying boyfriend.
> 
> Depressed & forlorn, Laur-the-whore.



Dear L (OH SH- !?)

Here I am. Here am I. What will you do now? Toss me aside or love me ever more?

Endlessly aroused,
K



The Pink Ninja said:


> Will you miss me?







Sakura said:


> How about taking me with you?



 ^ 2



Naruto said:


> If you could redo a moment in your life, what would it be?
> 
> My choice of major @ uni. Great question.
> 
> ...



Who said that!? >( But no, I definitely agree. Though I don't believe in hell (woo religious contradictions), your heart has a mysterious way of leading you in a path of false truths. But, that's life.  



Goten said:


> Why did you give me *this* avatar?!



Jesus told me to. >_>;


----------



## Barinax (Dec 28, 2006)

Kagakusha said:


> # If I had the power of flight, I'd fly to S. Africa And Masia daily so that I could molest enjoy the company of a certain few. XD







Kagakusha said:


> # How ... would that work? '___'; XD



Write a name and any details and nine months later... BAM!!


----------



## Ram (Dec 30, 2006)

Do you like my avy?


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 30, 2006)

Not particularly.


----------



## Ram (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 30, 2006)

I've been wondering this for a while now 



> Location: In his embrace.



In the embrace of who?


----------



## Kagakusha (Dec 31, 2006)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> I've been wondering this for a while now
> 
> In the embrace of who?



XD

Oh, that was meant to go hand in hand w/ some theme I had a while ago. But, it also fits quite well w/ real life. ^__^


----------



## A7X (Jan 1, 2007)

why is chocolate brown?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> # Sure! If you put your mind to it and you're passionate about it, why not?



Radiohead



> # Splendid idea. Then we can elope to Japan and have many, many sleepless nights at one or several male brothels.



Do you intend to pimp out my soft baby fat body? 



> # Drats.



Oh... condoms?



> Sorry, I just came.



I could help you in that department :3



> Just continue sleeping your way to the top, kid. You're doing a fine job at it, too. :3



I am? 



>



So you did/do miss me?

Any chance of casual sex?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 2, 2007)

A7X said:


> why is chocolate brown?



Because brown is currently in fashion. It'll be pink next year. I guarantee it.



The Pink Ninja said:


> Do you intend to pimp out my soft baby fat body?
> 
> Verily!
> 
> ...



It's only the best kind of sex. Drop 'em trousers!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2007)

I am your slave forever Kaga, do as you will


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Hay 

A couple of choices for you  <3

Muscular or skinny?
Vegetables or fruit?
Perfume or aftershave?
Ramen or noodles?
University or highschool?
Writing or drawing?
Silence or speaking?
Light or dark?

Now for the questions 

Did Kaga ever play any of the FF games? 
Does Kaga even enjoy playing games? 
What is Kaga's favorite anime? 
Who is Kaga's favorite anime male? 
Who is Kaga's favorite anime female?


----------



## A7X (Jan 6, 2007)

What's your favorite country?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Hay
> 
> A couple of choices for you  <3



Boyfriend posting in thread! 



> Muscular or skinny?
> 
> Neither. Lean, preferably - or somewhere in between.
> 
> ...



Saya@Tenjou Tenge series
Yuki@Haruhi series



			
				A7X said:
			
		

> What's your favorite country?



*holds flag patriotically*

Israel.


----------



## metronomy (Jan 6, 2007)

Left or Right foot?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

metronomy said:


> Left or Right foot?



Left foot! :3333
I have no idea why, just sounds more appealing. XD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Does KK listen to J-music ? If so, to any particular bands or solo-artists?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Does KK listen to J-music ? If so, to any particular bands or solo-artists?



Definitely!

AKFG
BoA
Dir en Grey
Utada Hikaru
Yui

... and some random files that friends send my way. Have any recommendations? O:


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

KK, do you listen to any music that I would  not consider mediocre, bad or complete shite?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Definitely!
> 
> AKFG
> BoA
> ...



Nice list !

Ever tried listening to Gackt? Or perhaps L'arc~en~Ciel, Miyavi, Do As Infinity, Nakajima Takui or T.M. Revolution?

If you've never listened to Gackt before, I'd definately recommend him  I've been a loyal fan of him for years now, and his music never ceased to amaze me, especially because he's very varied. There's something for everybody when it comes to him. <3


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2007)

Did you take a leave of absence from the forum for a while?  Lately you have been really active...but I don't remember you being around a month or two ago.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> KK, do you listen to any music that I would  not consider mediocre, bad or complete shite?



Your elitism is tangible.  

What type of music does Dave consider complete shite? Honestly, I listen to a range of music (from Pop to Hip Hop to Country to Trance) - I'm not biased if I like the beat.



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Nice list !
> 
> Ever tried listening to Gackt? YES!
> Or perhaps L'arc~en~Ciel YES!
> ...



Thanks for the recommendations. God, you're an awesome boyfriend. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Your elitism is tangible.
> 
> What type of music does Dave consider complete shite? Honestly, I listen to a range of music (from Pop to Hip Hop to Country to Trance) - I'm not biased if I like the beat.



Nu-metal crud like most Slipknot, pop-stuff like Lost Prophets, Fallout Boy, Britney Spears, etc.

What kind of bands do you actively listen to? I might be able to use the might of Elitism to suggest you some music. D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

Rukia said:


> Did you take a leave of absence from the forum for a while?  Lately you have been really active...but I don't remember you being around a month or two ago.



XD

Well, I'm currently on break from uni so I have time to spare. D:
Though, it depends which sections you frequent. If someone is an exclusive Bleach Avenue poster, they'd never know I existed. 



			
				Dave said:
			
		

> Nu-metal crud like most Slipknot, pop-stuff like Lost Prophets, Fallout Boy, Britney Spears, etc.
> 
> What kind of bands do you actively listen to? I might be able to use the might of Elitism to suggest you some music. D:



Well, everyone has their guilty pleasures, Davey. 
I'll be truthful and say I'm a sap for some of Britney's songs - especially if it makes me dance. XD

Let's see ... music I regularly listen to (some bands may have died, but they're on my mp3 player regardless):


*Spoiler*: __ 




JTimberlake 
Evanescence
3 Doors Down
Josh Groban
Green Day
Cascada
Three 6 Mafia
Eagle Eye Cherry
Kelis (such a guilty pleasure <3)
Pussycat Dolls
Snow Patrol
Kanye West
Queen
Kelly Clarkson (another guilty pleasure <3)
Counting Crows
Flogging Molley
Mama Cass
Missy Elliot
Prodigy
Simple Plan (sorry )
Sugarcult
Usher
Yellowcard
Ferry Corsten
Armin van Buuren
DJ Tiesto
Above and Beyond
Tenth Planet
John Steur




There are tons others, but I think this is kinda representative.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Well, everyone has their guilty pleasures, Davey.
> I'll be truthful and say I'm a sap for some of Britney's songs - especially if it makes me dance. XD
> 
> Let's see ... music I regularly listen to (some bands may have died, but they're on my mp3 player regardless):
> ...



There are at least 9 artists on there that give at least some hope, so it's not all too bad. Mostly everything besides though is complete and utter tripe, though.

But I do have to say, I'm dissapointed that I see no George Michael, Wham! or Village People on there.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. God, you're an awesome boyfriend. <3



No problem  <3

If you ever need more, just ask me @_@ I know too many J-music artists for my own good.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> There are at least 9 artists on there that give at least some hope, so it's not all too bad. Mostly everything besides though is complete and utter tripe, though.
> 
> But I do have to say, I'm dissapointed that I see no George Michael, Wham! or Village People on there.



DDDDDDD:

Gay music + me = perfect fit. I just didn't think you'd care to know. 



MitsukiShiroi said:


> No problem  <3
> 
> If you ever need more, just ask me @_@ I know too many J-music artists for my own good.



Will do, lovely. :3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 6, 2007)

> Armin van Buuren
> DJ Tiesto



Dutch DJs<3 I'm so proud of them


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 6, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> DDDDDDD:
> 
> Gay music + me = perfect fit. I just didn't think you'd care to know. /QUOTE]
> 
> Well, sorry to burst yer bubble, but it's kind of hard _not_ to know. :3


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 6, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Dutch DJs<3 I'm so proud of them



Verily! :3



Minami Ryusuke said:


> Well, sorry to burst yer bubble, but it's kind of hard _not_ to know. :3



Verily.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Dear KK,
Will you be gay for me? I grew a penis just for you. :3
<33,
Laura


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Verily.



You're still my favourite dark-star bandit, though. <3

Moe'd get the title, but he's too much of a two-timing hoe. >[


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Daveybutt, you too cool. <3
I must go against my will and add you to MSN. :]


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh noes, more MSN hoes.

=[


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh noez, Imma MSN hoe?

You know you love me. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

Well, I used to actively dislike you, actually. XD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm hurt in every possible way
And have nothing further to say. 

Hmm. Should add anyways.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

It was when you wuz a nub with that ANBUwolfy. XD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Were you a basher? XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
Oh hilariousity. That was actually pretty witty.

<3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

You were actually on my ignore-list until just now.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh rllayz. 
We tight now, yes? :3

And, didja ever get a name change.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

Name change?

Sure.

Lord Of D > Dr. Homo > Dr. Hobo > Dr. Homo > Dr. Homo > Cinder and Smoke > Maggot Brain > Minami Ryusuke.

And I guess we're half an anus now, yes.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy fuck. That's a lot of names. And the only one I remember is Dr. Hobo. <3
Let's get it to a whole anus.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Holy fuck. That's a lot of names. And the only one I remember is Dr. Hobo. <3
> Let's get it to a whole anus.



You ain't touchin' my anus, missy!

I'm too big for any Asian, anyway.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

aye h8 u. :]

Big? As in...


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

About 3/3.5 inches mohr than the average Azn D:

Even though I have some Asian blood. =3


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

That's not awfully tall. >.> Why the pride.
I'm 5'4", but then again, I'm puny.

Rlly? Wow. I'm impressed.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

Wasn't talking about my height.

I'm at the very least 6'3".


----------



## Sakura (Jan 7, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Wasn't talking about my height.
> 
> I'm at the very least 6'3".



DDDD: I don't wanna ask what you were talking about.

Shit, you're tall.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2007)

My penis.

And yes, I'm quite tall.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 7, 2007)

WHAT'S WITH ALL THE ANTI FAGGOTRY


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

IT'S BECAUSE YOU'RE QUEER


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

What powers of deduction.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

Elementary, my dear KK.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

Your face is elementary


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

I lol'd


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

KK, KKK, OK?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

Your responses are too quick. Cease the stalking, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

Now that's the pot calling the kettle pink, isn't it?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

Pink is so drab. Pastelle is the new pink, sweetie.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought red and black were.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

*consoles the fashion disabled Davey*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah well, at least I still have my health and good looks.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> Ah well, at least I still have my health and good looks.



Fixed.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2007)

You bitch.

-leaves ing-


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

*consoles with an erotic dance* ?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 8, 2007)

hello. :3
what's poppin.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 8, 2007)

Ello!

My ass, apparently. I've been dancing for hours.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 8, 2007)

It's still jamming to tunes, huh. :>
I say it's high.


----------



## yuffie97 (Jan 10, 2007)

xxxcommunicated = get laid? <.<


----------



## A7X (Jan 11, 2007)

Should I learn how to play guitar or keyboard?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2007)

Sakura said:


> It's still jamming to tunes, huh. :>
> I say it's high.



Verily! Though, I usually pause intermittently; the glutes need their rest too. 



yuffie97 said:


> xxxcommunicated = get laid? <.<



M...maybe? >_>;



A7X said:


> Should I learn how to play guitar or keyboard?



Hmm, do you have an interest in either instrument? O:
I'm assuming this is something that's somewhat being forced on you (through school perhaps?). Now, if you were to give me the options of guitar or piano, I'd say piano hands down. But, in this instance, I feel like learning how to play the guitar could be more challenging and exciting. So I'd go with that.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2007)

What is your opinion/stereotype of the people you have met named Matt or Matthew?  (If you want to say that we are hung like Clydesdales...I won't mind.)  In general, aren't we pretty cool?  You can admit it if you want.  I have been looking for ego-boosters all day.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2007)

Rukia said:


> What is your opinion/stereotype of the people you have met named Matt or Matthew?  (If you want to say that we are hung like Clydesdales...I won't mind.)  In general, aren't we pretty cool?  You can admit it if you want.  I have been looking for ego-boosters all day.



Ha, it's kind of ironic that I barely know any Matts. XD 

The Matts that I *do* know, however, are incredibly adorable and fun to be around. Among the three - I'd cuddle with the first endlessly, play Smash Bros. with the second endlessly, and hump the third endlessly.  All in all, I'm sure my Matts do you justice.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2007)

Lord Vetinari said:


> hoi KK
> 
> is it difficult to give advice and answer questions?
> 
> how many plushies do you have?



Hai girlfriend. ^__^

# You get accustomed to it after a few years. ;p

# Several, but you're my favorite one.  :3


----------



## Barinax (Jan 11, 2007)

yuffie97 said:


> xxxcommunicated = get laid? <.<


What's your favorite word?

Mine is lozenge.. and I also like melancholy and embargo.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2007)

Shota-kun said:


> What's your favorite word?
> 
> Mine is lozenge.. and I also like melancholy and embargo.



Assuming you're asking me and not yuffie, I use 'egregious' too often. 
Lozenge is a good one, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2007)

KK I'M CARRYING YOUR CHILD


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2007)

... D:

How far along are you, dear? And what's your name again?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2007)

'round five minutes, I think.

PAY ME


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 11, 2007)

I had forgotten about dabbling in your easy bake oven. How's a crisp $100 sound?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 11, 2007)

If it's in a continuous stream of one per hour, then it sounds nice.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 11, 2007)

oh, my first question for yo*u*, *oh* all-knowing koisor pimp

Do yo*u* like _pillow _fights?
Do robots make better lovers?
Where is Jesus?

*<3* :byakuya


----------



## King (Jan 12, 2007)

What is your favorite hobby?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 12, 2007)

Minami Ryusuke said:


> If it's in a continuous stream of one per hour, then it sounds nice.



I ... I think I've run out. 



keiiya said:


> oh, my first question for yo*u*, *oh* all-knowing koisor pimp
> 
> Do yo*u* like _pillow _fights?
> 
> ...







xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> What is your favorite hobby?



Reading medical literature Anime's up there. I also like foreign films featuring foreign boys. :amazed


----------



## keiiya (Jan 12, 2007)

> Hrm. Never thought of that. O:
> I personally find it somewhat distasteful to molest a toaster. Have any good stories?


A good girl never kiss and tells.  
Cold passionless smex has its perks. 



> In my pants, currently. Please hold.


Can *I* have him back? I feel empty  



			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Reading medical literature Anime's up there. I also like foreign films featuring foreign boys. :amazed


Have yo*u* seen Guns & Talk? 
Fit fit fit fit guys!



Does your _mommy_ say yo*ur* *pwetty*? 

*<3*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 12, 2007)

keiiya said:


> A good girl never kiss and tells.
> Cold passionless smex has its perks.
> 
> Can *I* have him back? I feel empty
> ...



Well, I'm rather mannish looking. So, not really.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 12, 2007)

I wanted a pwetty KK.  

But a mannish one _will_ do. Yo*ur* trailer or *mine*?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 12, 2007)

keiiya said:


> I wanted a pwetty KK.
> 
> But a mannish one _will_ do. Yo*ur* trailer or *mine*?



My trailer's the size of a rooftop penthouse - mod privileges and all. Come on up!


----------



## keiiya (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm not a cave-woman, but *I* can make yo*ur* bed rock. Do yo*u* have any nuts?


----------



## Haruka (Jan 13, 2007)

I always knew there was something wrong.


----------



## Chemistry (Jan 13, 2007)

Do you play video games? Any particular game you like or are extremely good at?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 13, 2007)

keiiya said:


> I'm not a cave-woman, but *I* can make yo*ur* bed rock. Do yo*u* have any nuts?



Plenty, actually. I hope you like them non salted. 



Haruka said:


> I always knew there was something wrong.



I DON'T GET IT  



OoNoiRoO said:


> Do you play video games? Any particular game you like or are extremely good at?



Hrm, I'm not much of an online gamer. I own a few consoles at home, but it's used more so by other family members. >_<;
I do like games w/ intricate subplots though.  
Adventure > fighting type, in my opinion.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 13, 2007)

Haruka said:


> I always knew there was something wrong.


 
s . t . a . l . k . e . r  



			
				Kagakusha said:
			
		

> Plenty, actually. I hope you like them non salted.


 NO!  

If I gave yo*u* cookies would you join me on *the dark side*?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

KK'S A MAN.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 13, 2007)

Yo*u* da man! XD


----------



## Sakura (Jan 13, 2007)

NO. 

KK's pedolicious. :3


----------



## King (Jan 13, 2007)

What place in NF do you expect your 6000th post to be?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2007)

KK IS A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

LIKE MOE

TELL YOUR FRIENDS.


----------



## A7X (Jan 13, 2007)

When do you plan on answering my previous questions?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 13, 2007)

keiiya said:


> s . t . a . l . k . e . r
> 
> NO!
> 
> If I gave yo*u* cookies would you join me on *the dark side*?



Did you draw that? That's incredibly adorable.  
I'd gladly join on whichever side, contingent on cookie type. :3



Sakura said:


> KK'S A MAN.



BLASPHEMY 



Sakura said:


> NO.
> 
> KK's pedolicious. :3



MOAR BLASPHEMY 



xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> What place in NF do you expect your 6000th post to be?



Good question. O:
Possibly the Cafe. Or the ANBU. 



Minami Ryusuke said:


> KK IS A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> LIKE MOE
> 
> TELL YOUR FRIENDS.



DAVE IS A FRUIT

LIKE THIS APPLE

TELL YOUR MOM



A7X said:


> When do you plan on answering my previous questions?



I thought I already did. D:
Repeat? XD


----------



## King (Jan 13, 2007)

Only 21 more posts to go and you have 6000! Who is your favorite member on NF?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 13, 2007)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> Only 21 more posts to go and you have 6000! Who is your favorite member on NF?



That's honestly an impossible question to answer. I've been here for so long that my list could theoretically take up pages. XD
I've met some incredible characters when I first joined and I'll never forget them, especially those who stuck around. And then there are those who I've recently befriended and they're awesome as well. I will say though that the staff are in a category of their own; we're all close and I love them all. ^^


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 13, 2007)

HAY BOYFRIEND.

I'm going to Japan on April 28th for a week. Do you wish to come along?  Hot secks will ensue, providing that we're inside, because it seems the Japanese people don't like nekkid people. 

<3


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 14, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> HAY BOYFRIEND.
> 
> I'm going to Japan on April 28th for a week. Do you wish to come along?  Hot secks will ensue, providing that we're inside, because it seems the Japanese people don't like nekkid people.
> 
> <3



ZOMG IT'S BOYFRIEND TYME.

Nudity a crime? What overt faggotry. 

I do indeed wish to join you on whatever quest you've decided to take up. I'll just hop into your suitcase when the time comes. 

~~<3~~


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

And I'll jump in when the blow job starts.


----------



## A7X (Jan 14, 2007)

Is there any meaning behind your name?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> ZOMG IT'S BOYFRIEND TYME.
> 
> Nudity a crime? What overt faggotry.
> 
> ...



ZOMG, YES IT IS.

I agree. I find this unpleasant.

Alright then. Make sure you're less than 30 kilos by then, otherwise I can't take you with me on the plane. 

And now, sir Queen of Faggotry , a question.

If one has an incredibly difficult French test [think of 10 pages of vocabulary, intricate grammar and four texts you need to comprehend but don't get any of it], should one go to sleep and wake up early to learn some more after studying for 7 hours and still not getting it, or should one stay up and cram it all in their heads, not sleep throughout the night, and go to school while looking like a panda.

Btw, did you watch 'Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge' yet? I adore the manga and I adore the four cute guys. :3 They're just too loveable to dislike.

Also, Hetero-sexual men confuse me.  I'm glad you're ghey.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 14, 2007)

Sakura said:


> And I'll jump in when the blow job starts.



whoa. Whoa. WHOA. That was so ... not out of line. 



A7X said:


> Is there any meaning behind your name?



Yup. _Kagakusha_ = scientist in Japanese. Simple as pie. 



MitsukiShiroi said:


> ZOMG, YES IT IS.
> 
> I agree. I find this unpleasant.
> 
> Alright then. Make sure you're less than 30 kilos by then, otherwise I can't take you with me on the plane.



I pledge allegiance to the Republic of Anorexia. *signs*



> And now, sir Queen of Faggotry , a question.
> 
> If one has an incredibly difficult French test [think of 10 pages of vocabulary, intricate grammar and four texts you need to comprehend but don't get any of it], should one go to sleep and wake up early to learn some more after studying for 7 hours and still not getting it, or should one stay up and cram it all in their heads, not sleep throughout the night, and go to school while looking like a panda.



Verily! Err, to the former. XD
Sleep is really crucial, not because of the usual reason given that "you need sleep or you'll pass out during the exam." =_=; But because your brain won't be able to retain half of what you "memorize" without the much needed rest. Take it from me, go to bed! 



> Btw, did you watch 'Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge' yet? I adore the manga and I adore the four cute guys. :3 They're just too loveable to dislike.



No. D: *adds to list* :3



> Also, Hetero-sexual men confuse me.  I'm glad you're ghey.



My boyfriend is wise beyond his years. XD <3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Verily! Err, to the former. XD
> Sleep is really crucial, not because of the usual reason given that "you need sleep or you'll pass out during the exam." =_=; But because your brain won't be able to retain half of what you "memorize" without the much needed rest. Take it from me, go to bed!



O:

Alright *goes to bed*



Kagakusha said:


> My boyfriend is wise beyond his years. XD <3



I picked up my wisdom thanks to this thread. Never let it die, it enlightened my path. :3

<33


----------



## Sakura (Jan 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> whoa. Whoa. WHOA. That was so ... not out of line.



Or is that not gonna happen. 

:3


----------



## Nisukeita (Jan 15, 2007)

where.....am I?

I'm kinda sacred....


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2007)

Don't worry, nothing is holy for long, as long as I am around. :]


----------



## keiiya (Jan 15, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Did you draw that? That's incredibly adorable.
> I'd gladly join on whichever side, contingent on cookie type. :3


Yoish  

I only have *double *chocolate chip _cookies_ but since you have your pledge to the Republic of Anorexia, I will have to withhold them from yo*u*. *sign*

eat.sleep.mate.repeat
Do you _agree_?



			
				MitsukiShiroi said:
			
		

> Btw, did you watch 'Yamato Nadeshiko Shichi Henge' yet? I adore the manga and I adore the four cute guys. :3 They're just too loveable to dislike.


 I've seen this*!!!!!* Reminded me of _Ouran High School Host Club _but the girl _creep_ed me out with her manikins. O:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 15, 2007)

^ OMG. YOU WATCH OURAN HIGH SCHOOL HOST CLUB? 
<333


----------



## keiiya (Jan 15, 2007)

omgoshi!!!! I don't tend to watch very _girly-girly_ anime but this series* rawks*! I wish Tamaki-kun was my 'dad'. Oh, I love Hikaru & Kaoru. *<333*


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 15, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Or is that not gonna happen.
> 
> :3



 

I'll make it happen; I swears on my pr0ns.



Nisukeita said:


> where.....am I?
> 
> I'm kinda sacred....



O RLY? *bows*



keiiya said:


> eat.sleep.mate.repeat
> Do you _agree_?



I agree with a vengeance. <3


----------



## A7X (Jan 15, 2007)

What kind of car do you drive?


----------



## Sanson 89 (Jan 17, 2007)

Do you consider yourself a good person?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 17, 2007)

Why are you a _Sekrit _Queen?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 17, 2007)

A7X said:


> What kind of car do you drive?



I currently don't own a car. It isn't that necessary when you live in a metropolitan area. But when I purchase one after uni's over, it'll certainly be of Japanese origin - the new Toyota maybe. Suggestions are welcome. D:



Sanson 89 said:


> Do you consider yourself a good person?



Great question. I think I genuinely am. Then again, it might be more revealing to ask those I know. Hopefully you'll get a positive response. XD



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Why are you a _Sekrit _Queen?



Being _Sekrit_ is the new ghey. Get with it boyfriend!  >:3


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 17, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Being _Sekrit_ is the new ghey. Get with it boyfriend!  >:3



Oh really? 

Then what kind of _Sekrit_ should I be? D:<


----------



## keiiya (Jan 17, 2007)

Dear _KK_'s diary,

If _KK_ were on a game show, what noise would _he_ want _his_ buzzer to make? 
(I'd want the sound of a _woman_ recieving an *orgasm **^_^*) 

Has _KK_ ever _slid_ down the banisters?

Is _KK_ a: 
- a bitch?
- a lover?
- a child?
- a mother?



OMG MAKEOUT  >_> <_< ^_^


----------



## Sanson 89 (Jan 17, 2007)

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Arwenchan (Jan 20, 2007)

Who do you love :3 ?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 20, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Then what kind of _Sekrit_ should I be? D:<



A colorful one. 



keiiya said:


> Dear _KK_'s diary,
> 
> If _KK_ were on a game show, what noise would _he_ want _his_ buzzer to make?
> (I'd want the sound of a _woman_ recieving an *orgasm **^_^*)
> ...



DDDDDDDDDD: 



Sanson 89 said:


> What is your favorite color?



I like both dark and light colors, but the latter bring out my eyes more efficiently. The shade of baby blue is something I've been wearing lately.



ArwenChan said:


> Who do you love :3 ?



My boyfriendz. :3


----------



## keiiya (Jan 20, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> Who do you love :3 ?


*|
|
|
|
V
v​*​


Kagakusha said:


> My boyfriend*z*. :3


Plural? How *many* do yo*u* have?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 20, 2007)

keiiya said:


> *|
> |
> |
> |
> ...



I'm one of them, lol 

Anyway, KayKay, which fruits are better, strawberries or raspberries?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 20, 2007)

Does KK love Laurwhore?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 21, 2007)

Can I have some love Kaga?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2007)

What is your opinion of the hairstyle known as 'the caesar'?

Lately, I have been really lazy and haven't been willing to spend the time necessary to spike my hair.  (My usual style.)  My alternative?  The Caesar.


----------



## keiiya (Jan 23, 2007)

Rukia said:
			
		

> What is your opinion of the hairstyle known as 'the caesar'?


No fapping. >=/


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 23, 2007)

Light x L or L x Light?

And did something happen to them when they were chained up? As in a sexual manner?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 30, 2007)

*doubleposts* 

Tell me what you think about this quote of Reznor and explain the underneath the underneath.



> *Uchiha Reznor zegt:*
> I think you are slowly turning KK straight. XD


----------



## KazumaSakuraUchiha (Jan 30, 2007)

how many of these questions are you actually planning on answering? lol


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 30, 2007)

Gomen, minna! I've been terribly sick lately. *kicks changing weather* And uni's been driving me bananas. Thanks for staying loyal. ^-^



keiiya said:


> *|
> |
> |
> |
> ...



Sa ... currently three or four maybe. >:3



MitsukiShiroi said:


> I'm one of them, lol
> 
> Anyway, KayKay, which fruits are better, strawberries or raspberries?



Yes you are! :3

Ichigo! Hands down. Cause feeding you sum ichigo sounds hotter. 



Sakura said:


> Does KK love Laurwhore?



Maybe!  **



The Pink Ninja said:


> Can I have some love Kaga?



*throws love on Kaga's favorite pink ninja* <3



Rukia said:


> What is your opinion of the hairstyle known as 'the caesar'?
> 
> Lately, I have been really lazy and haven't been willing to spend the time necessary to spike my hair.  (My usual style.)  My alternative?  The Caesar.



Oh sh-

Might I recommend growing your hair out instead? 



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Light x L or L x Light?
> 
> And did something happen to them when they were chained up? As in a sexual manner?



O_O;

I ... I came. 



MitsukiShiroi said:


> *doubleposts*
> 
> Tell me what you think about this quote of Reznor and explain the underneath the underneath.



Reznor can die!  **



KazumaSakuraUchiha said:


> how many of these questions are you actually planning on answering? lol



All ... all of them?


----------



## King (Jan 30, 2007)

What did you think of the thread that I made a couple hours ago called "the war against the blender" ? Or did you even view it at all? It was just crazy in there, people posting like crazy.


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 30, 2007)

xNaruto Uzumaki said:


> What did you think of the thread that I made a couple hours ago called "the war against the blender" ? Or did you even view it at all? It was just crazy in there, people posting like crazy.



Of course I viewed it. I was the one who trashed it. D:

Here's my honest view on the matter. Before the Blender was even created, I was vehemently opposed to such a subforum coming into existence. Ask anyone on the mod team. But, I'm glad that the majority thought it'd be a good idea. At first I was hesitant to join in on the insanity there, but I really do love the Blender and all (okay maybe not all ) its inhabitants. In fact, I've made some good friends who exclusively (or almost exclusively) reside in the Blender. And while I can understand how some users are frustrated that a subsection for spam even exists, it does and they're really not harming anyone. It's all about fun and relaxation in the Blender. I recommend everyone giving it a shot at some point in the future. Just beware: sometimes, we bite.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Jan 31, 2007)

Mitsuki feels sorry that you were sick T_T

What are your favorite TV shows? And what's your favorite sport? O:


----------



## Sakura (Jan 31, 2007)

DO NOT DEFY THE LAWS OF LOVE! 

Does KK masturbate often?


----------



## keiiya (Jan 31, 2007)

Is _love_ with yo*u*, _magical _or *volcanic*?
What wouldn't yo*u* do for _love_'s sake, break contact with yo*ur* mother or abandon all yo*ur* friends?
Do yo*u* find top models artificial or annoying?


----------



## Kagakusha (Jan 31, 2007)

I really really like above questions posed. But, off to class - shall respond later tonight, lovelies.


----------



## Sakura (Jan 31, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> I really really like above questions *posed*. But, off to class - shall respond later tonight, lovelies.



LOL. Bye Kaykay. <3


----------



## keiiya (Jan 31, 2007)

Additional question: Want to make-out with _less _and me?

Bye Bye *<3'*s


----------



## Sakura (Jan 31, 2007)

keiiya said:


> Additional question: Want to make-out with _less _and me?
> 
> Bye Bye *<3'*s



Threesome. >


----------



## keiiya (Jan 31, 2007)

Sakura said:


> Threesome. >


Foursome*?* >_>


----------



## Sakura (Jan 31, 2007)

May I? >

I'd be flattered. <3


----------



## keiiya (Jan 31, 2007)

<scoots along the bed>
<waits for _KK _and _less_>


----------



## occasionalutopia (Jan 31, 2007)

_Dear Jakku,

Let's say you like anime figures and had to choose from  or  - which would you pick?

xoxo Meru_


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 3, 2007)

Why did thee join NF :3?


And how badly do you want a llama? XDDD


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 3, 2007)

What do you think of this statement: Gays > gangsters 

Proof:


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 4, 2007)

Do you have a question you want to ask me? >_>


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 4, 2007)

Dear KK,

1. Do you wanna stick it into my pooper?
2. How dare you! 
3. 100 bucks?
4. Best movie of 2006?
5. Best game of 2006?
6. Worst movie ever?
7. I sometimes think that you are a bisexual woman. Comments? 
8. Yo.


----------



## keiiya (Feb 4, 2007)

- Who is yo*ur* favorite *super*model?
- What do yo_u_ get most _criticized _for?
- What would be yo*ur* purrrrrrrfect job?
- Any plans for Valentines day?

*<333*


----------



## olaf (Feb 4, 2007)

tell me why ppl are so stupid. they make Marquis sad


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 4, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Dearest Meru chan,
> 
> Assuming you haven't chosen something by now (XD), the first one is just ... that much more appealing to me. I haven't the slightest clue who either of these characters are by the way, so my take on it is totally objective.
> And even though the second fig. is aesthetically pleasing what with all the colors, that little shit riding on her coattails is annoying me.
> ...


I bought the first one, who's Kusanagi Motoko from Ghost in the Shell. I was mulling between the two then figured since Motoko is a character I like and she's practically an anime icon, + the company that made her is well known for consistent quality so I dismissed the slight paint imperfections in the pictures as a bad model - I'd like her more in the long run. 

...Then she went out of stock while I was deciding so that naturally just made me want her more XD Luckily they restocked her and I ordered, can't wait for the shipment to arrive 

The other one is Majikina Mina from Samurai Spirits. I'm not actually familiar w/ the series, I collect figures mostly based on aesthetic appeal rather than how much I like the character (which is why you won't see Byakuya figures in my collection because the ones currently out are nothing to shout about).

And while I'm here, more questions! 

# Favourite ice cream flavours?
# Do you find any particular ethnic group having physical features that fire your loins more than others?
# Democraps or Repubicans ftw?


----------



## Phancy Pants (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a question:

Did you honestly expect this thread to turn out serious?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 4, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Do you have a question you want to ask me? >_>



Yes; where would you like to go for our anniversary? 



Incognito said:


> Dear KK,
> 
> 1. Do you wanna stick it into my pooper?
> 2. How dare you!
> ...



1. NO! Maybe.
2. Sorry. T__T
3. Please.
4. _The Departed_ was really good. Jack Nicholson + Matt Damon + Leo? Come _on_! 
5. I dun play games soz ;_;
6. Wow, this one's difficult. Though I haven't seen it, I'm betting it was _Glitter_. XD
7. No comment. >____>;;
8. Sup nigra.



keiiya said:


> - Who is yo*ur* favorite *super*model?
> 
> Hrm. I'd have to say Heidi Klum. She's less infamous than the rest, but she has a timeless quality about her.
> 
> ...



Sadly, none this year. But I've never been that big on celebrating VDay anyway. 



Oneiros said:


> tell me why ppl are so stupid. they make Marquis sad



People themselves aren't really stupid. It's their misguided ideology that makes  them look stupid.



occasionalutopia said:


> I bought the first one, who's Kusanagi Motoko from Ghost in the Shell. I was mulling between the two then figured since Motoko is a character I like and she's practically an anime icon, + the company that made her is well known for consistent quality so I dismissed the slight paint imperfections in the pictures as a bad model - I'd like her more in the long run.
> 
> ...Then she went out of stock while I was deciding so that naturally just made me want her more XD Luckily they restocked her and I ordered, can't wait for the shipment to arrive
> 
> The other one is Majikina Mina from Samurai Spirits. I'm not actually familiar w/ the series, I collect figures mostly based on aesthetic appeal rather than how much I like the character (which is why you won't see Byakuya figures in my collection because the ones currently out are nothing to shout about).



YESSSSSssss I win! 8D BoOYAKASHA! I expect piccies as soon as shipment arrives. ^-^



> And while I'm here, more questions!
> 
> # Favourite ice cream flavours?
> # Do you find any particular ethnic group having physical features that fire your loins more than others?
> # Democraps or Repubicans ftw?



# My fav. plain ice cream flavor = butter pecan. Such godwin.

Aaand since my uni manufactures its own ice cream, I'll pimp some of my all time fav. flavors here. 

Bavarian raspberry fudge, Construction cookie crunch, Espresso chunky chip, and Sticky bunz! <3 Occa come KK promise treat j00 to more delish flavors ko? <3   

# Mmm, definitely. *Any* blend of Hispanic, South/Latin American, and Oriental makes me cream.  Not to say that pure breeds aren't attractive. But this formula always makes me happy in the pants. ^O^

# I'm a registered Democrap. 
But I'm very much a middle-of-the-road type of politician. Still, if I had to choose, the former ATW FTW! 



Phancy Pants said:


> I have a question:
> 
> Did you honestly expect this thread to turn out serious?



Not at all; I've always banked on the complete opposite. ^_^


----------



## Ray (Feb 4, 2007)

How long would it take for me to read this entire thread?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 4, 2007)

Do you have a Sakura plushie? :[


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 5, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> Yes; where would you like to go for our anniversary?



Hm, I'd like to go somewhere I've never been before  Let's be impulsive and randomly pinpoint a location on the globe :3

Do you have a destination you'd like to go to?
If you weren't living in America, where would you be?
What's your fave CD ever :3?

Also, Doc. McDreamy, or Doc. McSteamy?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for previous answers, KK

Why do I get the feeling that you are one of those guys who I would met in campus. Like act real friendly to me, buy a couple of beers, try to gay up the situation, slip some drugs into my glas and make me ya sextoy for a night. 

edit:

.. do you like my new siggie? *puppy eyes*


----------



## occasionalutopia (Feb 7, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> YESSSSSssss I win! 8D BoOYAKASHA! I expect piccies as soon as shipment arrives. ^-^


Will do ^w^ 



> # My fav. plain ice cream flavor = butter pecan. Such godwin.


YOU WIN. I _love_ butter pecan 



> Aaand since my uni manufactures its own ice cream, I'll pimp some of my all time fav. flavors here.
> 
> Bavarian raspberry fudge, Construction cookie crunch, Espresso chunky chip, and Sticky bunz! <3 Occa come KK promise treat j00 to more delish flavors ko? <3


Wow, you guys have your own ice cream? So awesome X3 And the flavours sound so fun XD *holds Jakku to ice cream offer* <3



> # Mmm, definitely. *Any* blend of Hispanic, South/Latin American, and Oriental makes me cream.  Not to say that pure breeds aren't attractive. But this formula always makes me happy in the pants. ^O^


I love the mixed heritage look too <3 Asian + Caucasian = HOT

# Which character death would make you saddest in Naruto/Bleach?
# Colour combination you would never wear out of your house?
# Big dogs or little dogs?
# Favourite burger?
# Do you wear lip balm?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 9, 2007)

> Espresso chunky chip



Why does this sound so delicious? 

Okay, imagine yourself on an island with no way to escape. You're allowed to bring 3 dishes you can eat for the rest of your life, four types of drinks, one person, one manga and one book.

Tell us about which things you'd choose :3


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

Do you have any advice Kaga?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 9, 2007)

Soon enough. 

I have a debate tournament this weekend. I'll be back Monday to comment. ^^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 9, 2007)

Debate tournament?


----------



## King (Feb 11, 2007)

What is your single, most favorite thread?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 12, 2007)

Do you have 10 members from this forum that you'd like to meet :3?

Are you getting annoyed by the number of questions I'm asking you? >_>


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2007)

I miss the ask Kori thread?


----------



## whitecrowz (Feb 14, 2007)

what's up kagakusha?


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2007)

Hay sup.

OH SH- @ page's worth of questions unanswered. >___>;; *runs away* XD


----------



## Sakura (Feb 14, 2007)

Wtf were you doing? o_O


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been a busy bumble bee, pollinating any inviting flower I can lay my stinger on.  **


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2007)

Can Chad beat up Noitora?


----------



## Sakura (Feb 14, 2007)

Too bad this little Chinese petunia wasn't near.


----------



## Mukuro (Feb 14, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Do you have 10 members from this forum that you'd like to meet :3?
> 
> Are you getting annoyed by the number of questions I'm asking you? >_>


At least answer the first on.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 14, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> I've been a busy bumble bee, pollinating any inviting flower I can lay my stinger on.  **



Oh really? D:


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 15, 2007)

Can I have a hug?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 17, 2007)

No. No hugs for anyones.


----------



## Arwenchan (Feb 17, 2007)

KK whatcha think of this:

». A r w e n; <3 | Flames to Dust says:
*Waves with Shuji*
// x Mitsuki ]]    白夜 <3 says:
*keeps running with Gackt*
». A r w e n; <3 | Flames to Dust says:
*threatens to kill Shuji*
// x Mitsuki ]]    白夜 <3 says:
*still runs on*
». A r w e n; <3 | Flames to Dust says:
*threatens to kill L*
// x Mitsuki ]]    白夜 <3 says:
*halfway across the globe now*
». A r w e n; <3 | Flames to Dust says:
*threatens to kill KK, Tom & Dani*
// x Mitsuki ]]    白夜 <3 says:
*stops, contemplates*
// x Mitsuki ]]    白夜 <3 says:
...
// x Mitsuki ]]    白夜 <3 says:
*keeps running*


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 17, 2007)

ArwenChan said:


> KK whatcha think of this:
> 
> ?. A r w e n; <3 | Flames to Dust says:
> *Waves with Shuji*
> ...



I knew KK was in safety anyway. 

You believe me, right boyfriend?


----------



## Barinax (Feb 17, 2007)

I was going to ask you a question but I forgot.


----------



## Dave (Feb 17, 2007)

do you like light?


----------



## The_X_box_360 (Feb 18, 2007)

Was The_X_box_360 never xxxcommunicated?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 19, 2007)

When are you going to answer these questions?


----------



## Barinax (Feb 19, 2007)

will you eat the cake?

yes                  no


----------



## Kagakusha (Feb 19, 2007)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> When are you going to answer these questions?



WHEN I'M GOOD AND READY


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Feb 20, 2007)

Kagakusha said:


> WHEN I'M GOOD AND READY



EVEN IF IT MEANS THAT YOU'LL HAVE TO ANSWER 8374896433 PAGES OF QUESTIONS?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 20, 2007)

He's probably mentoring troubled children, or spending time with the dying or building houses for the poor : /


----------



## DragonReaper01 (Feb 20, 2007)

If you're in a vehicle traveling at the speed of light and you turn on your headlights, what would happen?

Extra cool points to whoever recognizes where I got that question!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 27, 2007)

Answer, Kaga


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 6, 2007)

Why is this still stickied?


----------



## Fang (Mar 6, 2007)

Why isn't the ask Mary thread back yet?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 11, 2007)

Saint Kaga! Your flock needs spiritual guidance!


----------



## Genesis (Mar 11, 2007)

does the sun blind you?


----------



## Misa (Mar 11, 2007)

I thought that you were a girl :amazed 

is that bad? D:


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 12, 2007)

Shota-kun said:


> I was going to ask you a question but I forgot.



OH SH- *consoles* ? D:



Hollow Ichigo said:


> do you like light?



I prefer the dark, actually.



The_X_box_360 said:


> Was The_X_box_360 never xxxcommunicated?



You are correct, sir. Unless you wish to be xxxcommunicated. I can make that happen. I have dem connections, yo.



Shota-kun said:


> will you eat the cake?
> 
> yes                  no



TOO MANY OPTIONS!!!  
yes



DragonReaper01 said:


> If you're in a vehicle traveling at the speed of light and you turn on your headlights, what would happen?
> 
> Extra cool points to whoever recognizes where I got that question!



*googles* 



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Why is this still stickied?



Cause I feels like it. Wanna take this outside? 



The White Fang said:


> Why isn't the ask Mary thread back yet?



Ask Mary! 



Shodai said:


> does the sun blind you?



There is no sun where I reside, lols.



Misa said:


> I thought that you were a girl :amazed
> 
> is that bad? D:



Not at all. XD
It's a common misconception. I take it with stride. Actually, I take it as a compliment.


----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 12, 2007)

I knew I missed a few! 



Ray said:


> How long would it take for me to read this entire thread?



*tabulates*

_INFINITY._ 
Prolly several days without sleep, food, water, or sunlight. XD



Sakura said:


> Do you have a Sakura plushie? :[



Noez. *is ashamed* :<



MitsukiShiroi said:


> Hm, I'd like to go somewhere I've never been before  Let's be impulsive and randomly pinpoint a location on the globe :3
> 
> Do you have a destination you'd like to go to?
> If you weren't living in America, where would you be?
> ...



EEEEE!

# New Zealand, Australia region. I'd pass out from the breathtaking scenery alone. Always been a goal of mine to travel thereabouts.
# Probably the UK.
# Cindy Lauper's _Girls Just Wanna Have Fun_. Lol whut?
# Gah! McDreamy for long term rship. McSteamy for one night seven night stand. :>>>>>> 



Incognito said:


> Thanks for previous answers, KK
> 
> Why do I get the feeling that you are one of those guys who I would met in campus. Like act real friendly to me, buy a couple of beers, try to gay up the situation, slip some drugs into my glas and make me ya sextoy for a night.



Where ... would you get such an idea? >_>;
YOU'D LOVE IT! 



> .. do you like my new siggie? *puppy eyes*



Yesh, very much so. ^_^


----------



## Fang (Mar 12, 2007)

Why was mine ignored?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## Kagakusha (Mar 16, 2007)

I'll be hibernating for some time. Luff to everyone who's been consistently asking questions. Feel free to PM to keep things running. XD;
I'll probably revive this thread sometime in the near future. Cheers. ^^


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 19, 2007)

BAM! 

I've decided to breathe life back into this thread. And lucky for you fuckers, I decided to move it here. ^_^


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Where is Icefag Harlot? >:


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 20, 2007)

Fuck if I know. But, I miss her like Susano misses tentacle pr0n


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

How much does TWF tard over White Fang?


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 20, 2007)

Not nearly enough


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

How far would I get with bashing Yondaime over PM's with peK?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 20, 2007)

TWF is that you lurking?

:edit I knew it


----------



## Kagakusha (Sep 20, 2007)

The White Fang said:


> How far would I get with bashing Yondaime over PM's with peK?



It'd probably be a rapestomp, but I have unlimited Revives, so just come to me for assistance if needed


----------



## Fang (Sep 20, 2007)

Kaga said:


> It'd probably be a rapestomp, but I have unlimited Revives, so just come to me for assistance if needed



All my PM's say otherwise from peK.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi cougar!

do you like reeses pieces better than m and ms


----------

